# Weaponlight Collection



## seattlite

Lets see'um. Mounted, unmounted, whatever condition, whatever manufacturer. Here's my small collection thus far:

Top to Bottom: SF X200A; SF M111; SF P116C; M600 Body+E2D Tailcap+Optics HQ TLS Head; M972 Clone






Streamlight TLR-2


----------



## DaFABRICATA

OH Jeez!!! I'll get some pics up soon...

Good thread to start!:thumbsup:


----------



## seattlite

Here's a couple more......unpractical, but they light up:

SF M111+KT4





SF M111+L6P Head


----------



## Tempest UK

L6-PP WeaponLight, brilliant :twothumbs

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## stitch_paradox

seattlite said:


> Here's a couple more......unpractical, but they light up:



Man, if you don't get him with the first shot you can always stab him in the eye with that spike!!


----------



## DaFABRICATA

Heres most of mine.....


----------



## DaFABRICATA

seattlite said:


>


 


*Whats the bottom light?*
* Is it Black?*
* Whats up with the tailcap?*


----------



## seattlite

DaFABRICATA said:


> *Whats the bottom light?*
> * Is it Black?*
> * Whats up with the tailcap?*



 I was wondering if anyone would notice the bottom light. Yes, it is HA black and parts are fully interchangeable with SF parts. Its actually a "clone" that was procured from a very large Asian country. Tailcap sucks, but looks pretty. Head on the other hand is VERY interesting. Its a DARN GOOD KT-4 clone and the LE that comes with it screws into the reflector assembly. I'm thinking that the LE should make for a darn nice P7 host.

BTW, how did you remove the tape switch from your P1xx Weaponlight or did it come that way?


----------



## DaFABRICATA

It came that way. 

Nice Lights ya got there!


----------



## 1wrx7

seattlite said:


> Lets see'um. Mounted, unmounted, whatever condition, whatever manufacturer. Here's my small collection thus far:


 
I see this is the thread that will get me to finally post pics. I love the M111 weaponlights. I cant get either of mine to mount on my Walther P99 but, it works great on my M4 type rifle. Seattle, how do you like the FN P90? I've been looking at them lately. When in use does it feel as compact as it looks. +1 for the Eotech combo.... my M4 has never felt so precice, or heavy. This should be a great thread for all of the gun people here:thumbsup:


----------



## tussery

And people were telling me there was no HAIII Black KT4 head a few days ago...


----------



## seattlite

tussery said:


> And people were telling me there was no HAIII Black KT4 head a few days ago...



As far as I know, SF doesn't make a HAIII-BK KT4. What's in the picture is a KT4 very good CLONE from a large Asian Country.


----------



## seattlite

1wrx7 said:


> I see this is the thread that will get me to finally post pics. I love the M111 weaponlights. I cant get either of mine to mount on my Walther P99 but, it works great on my M4 type rifle. Seattle, how do you like the FN P90? I've been looking at them lately. When in use does it feel as compact as it looks. +1 for the Eotech combo.... my M4 has never felt so precice, or heavy. This should be a great thread for all of the gun people here:thumbsup:



I have yet to shoot my PS90...hopefully soon. The trigger feels "mushy", but its a common complaint. I do like the ergonomics of the rifle. To bad my state doesn't allow for SBR's. The rifle really shines in an SBR configuration...very small and very compact.

I put the 3x magnifier on there just to try out. The addition of the magnifier really makes the weapon kinda top heavy and it seems unbalanced. The 512 seems like a nice fit, but I think I might explore getting a lighter red-dot sight. I'll put the 3x/512 combo on an AR I'm building up. I'm going to keep the PS90 as compact and light as possible. Too bad there are no under barrel mounting options for the PS90. I would rather mount the TLR-2 underneath the barrel to keep the width of the system as thin as possible.


----------



## seattlite

Inspired by "DaFABRICATA" Lego play on another thread....I came up with this config for a weapon mounted light. Its a PKEF head on a M972 clone body/tailcap. The idea of having multicolored LED lights, espcially IR on a weaponlight is intriguing. One will have to use the PKEF multi stage tailcap to get the LED's to work as they were designed.

SF PKEF Head+M972 Clone Body/tailcap


----------



## Paladin

TL-3 in SL mount Laser Devices OP-9 in Daniel Defense mount
TL-3 Led in Bocrap mount G&R WG9D body/Z32 bezel in SF M78 mount
TL-2 LED in SL mount SF 9P/M2 bezel in SF M79 mount
SL TLR-1

Not shown are a pair of M972's.

Paladin


----------



## Brownstone

SureFire M500A-WH


----------



## 1wrx7

BTW... I don't really use more than one WL at a time. It just makes for funny pictures.


----------



## toby_pra

Wow you guys are crazy!


----------



## Chuck289

Only an airsoft gun. still fun though

SF scoutlight, ED2 head


----------



## Greg G

1wrx7, what mount is that on the AK?

Beautiful handguards. I wouldn't mind seeing a pic of the whole rifle. I have a Hungarian AK (FEG) that I put some nice laminated Polish (IIRC) furniture on. 

Thanks!


----------



## 1wrx7

Greg G said:


> 1wrx7, what mount is that on the AK?
> 
> Beautiful handguards. I wouldn't mind seeing a pic of the whole rifle. I have a Hungarian AK (FEG) that I put some nice laminated Polish (IIRC) furniture on.
> 
> Thanks!


 
The mount is a SF M-14 mount. Oddly enough it wouldn't accept any of my lights. I put it on the mill and after one pass it works perfectly

Thanks for the comment on the handguards. The AK is just a WASR10 so the wood came unfinished. I had to spend a little time refinishing it. I think the stain is called bombay mohaghony. I bought it over the winter and still haven't shot it

Thanks,
Keith


----------



## Size15's

1wrx7 said:


> The mount is a SF M-14 mount. Oddly enough it wouldn't accept any of my lights. I put it on the mill and after one pass it works perfectly
> 
> 
> Keith


That's because SureFire's M14 is Weaver not Picatinny.

Accessories designed for a Weaver system will, in most cases, fit on a Picatinny system. 
The reverse, however, is usually not the case. Due to the larger recoil groove, Picatinny accessories will not fit a Weaver system as you found out.


----------



## Justin Case

HK MP5, pushpin swingdown Navy lower, Aimpoint Comp M red dot sight






Colt SMG, Gemtech Raptor suppressor (also mountable on the MP5), Knight's RIS/RAS fore-end


----------



## Patriot

I've been avoiding this thread....

Ok, one at a time....


----------



## LED-holic

Wow nice lights and guns!


----------



## cat

oo: :wow: _damn!_ I need to move to the states.


----------



## Patriot

ASA15 with ITI M6X, CompM2, Beta-Cmag.


----------



## idleprocess

Plain as can be ...





I should throw some night sights on that pistol as well.


----------



## Patriot

idleprocess said:


> Plain as can be ...
> I should throw some night sights on that pistol as well.



Plain is nice! I have these adjustables on two glocks and am very pleased with them. http://glockmeister.com/product_info.php?cPath=6_37&products_id=178


----------



## Greg G

Nice FAL Patriot36. You forgot to include your earplugs in the photo though.


----------



## Patriot

Greg G said:


> Nice FAL Patriot36. You forgot to include your earplugs in the photo though.




Thanks Greg! It's a bit hard to believe but the 16" compensated AR below it is even worse with the decibels. I have to use plugs and muffs together when I shoot it. The FAL is also 16" even though the pics make it look shorter.


----------



## cat

Patriot36 said:


> ASA15 with ITI M6X, CompM2, Beta-Cmag.



wow. You guys must keep your RKBA. 

It's nice to see a Glock here at last. I wish I'd got a 17 while the going was good here - but at least at I've got a 26. 

I'm sorry no photo - I forgot about this thread this weekend. Maybe I'll do it next weekend.


----------



## DaFABRICATA

*This thread needed a bump.....*



*M111D, KT4 Turbohead, M111C, KL2 modded with 5 Seouls-1 reflectored*





*Streamlight TLR-2 modded with Seoul-----X200, Aleph III & P7 emitter*





*Scoutlights---1. E-C, Defender Bezel, Malkoff M60*
*2. 3" Turbohead, LED Tower Module*
*3. E2DL Bezel*


----------



## Patriot

Those last three pics are my favorites of your lights yet Defab!

Very nice and all have a ton of character!


----------



## DaFABRICATA

This thread needs a bump!!
My modded X200 is at Surefire right now, so it's MIA.

Anyway here's where my weaponlight collection stands now.


----------



## seattlite

Is that an XT tailcap for the X-series lights on the lower left?


----------



## Solscud007

what is a M952P


----------



## Size15's

The XT switch plate is on the X200 in this photo


DaFABRICATA said:


>



The XT switch plate is on the bottom right-hand side of this photo with no remote cable attached


DaFABRICATA said:


>


----------



## Size15's

Solscud007 said:


> what is a M952P


"M9" indicates the Millennium Universal WeaponLight Series.
"5" (or "M95") indicates the LU60 Lamp Module (same bezel and P60 lamp assembly as the M2)
"2" indicates the M50 'A.R.M.S.' Throw-Lever Mount
"P" indicates the SW01 momentary on/off push-button pressure switch TailCap

The M952P is discontinued.


----------



## 1wrx7

Solscud007 said:


> what is a M952P


 
EDIT Size15 beat me to it.
I believe it's just a different tailcap. The 95 is 6V M2 style head that accepts P60/P61 lamps. It will also take the P60L module. It will not accept a lot of other drop-ins without machining.

The 2 represents the ARMS throwlever instead of the 1 which represents the dual thumbscrew.

The P is for either a SW01 or maybe a SW02 tailcap instead of the XM or UM tailcap.

Sidenote... If you're looking on Ebay make sure it's an actual SF product. Some of the knock-offs look like the real thing.


----------



## Size15's

"1" is for the M49 dual thumbscrew mount.
"C" is for the SW02 Clickie TailCap 
"P" for Pressure, "C" for Charlie (clickie)


----------



## iluvflashlight

uhmm where is the switch for weapon light 
anyone know


----------



## isneyk

Patriot36 said:


>


sooo sexxyy :rock:


----------



## Size15's

iluvflashlight said:


> uhmm where is the switch for weapon light
> anyone know


I think you may need to be a bit more specific with your question.
(I'm sorry I don't understand what you're asking)

Which switch are you referring to?


----------



## iluvflashlight

the switch to on the light 
where is it


----------



## Solscud007

Still a little bit vague. which weapon light are you talking about. I am assuming from your question, that you are asking how do you turn the light on? but which light are you asking about?


Oh yeah anyone have any good ideas how I can mount my M3 w/ XM07 tailcap to a rail? I have a few mounts but they all require me to take apart my M3 to slip the mounts on and over the body of the M3. also the combat grip ring gets in the way. I was looking into this SF ring mount.
http://www.opticsplanet.net/surefire-mount-m79.html

I think it allows the light to be removed from the ring with out having to remove the mount from the gun.


----------



## seattlite

iluvflashlight said:


> the switch to on the light
> where is it



Depends. 

a) Push Botton, back of light
b) Tape Switch, depends where you locate it
c) Toggle, back of light.


----------



## sunspot

Patriot36 
Where do you buy your hardware from? I have a plain jane FAL that I would like to update.

TIA


----------



## iluvflashlight

seattlite said:


> Depends.
> 
> a) Push Botton, back of light
> b) Tape Switch, depends where you locate it
> c) Toggle, back of light.



O i see 0.O 
i think you get my point.i just want to know normally where the the switch to on the light cause from the picture i cant seem to find it. it so different from those flashlight like p3d in the design.but since it design for weapon wound it be troublesome to switch those light on if it is mounted on a riffle, in term of length?


----------



## Patriot

sunspot said:


> Patriot36
> Where do you buy your hardware from? I have a plain jane FAL that I would like to update.
> 
> TIA





Sunspot, there is no single source really. It all depends on what you're trying to accomplish. For me, I wanted a short range, gas piston .308, capable of accepting a multitude of light combination's and quick change optics. It's lighter and imo, more capable than the M1A variants that I owned previously. The best starting point would probably be DSA though:

http://www.dsarms.com/


----------



## Solscud007

Does anyone have experience with a surefire dedicated weapon light?

im looking at a MP5 foregrip light. Is the body removeable? is it like a 3 body?


----------



## Size15's

Solscud007 said:


> Does anyone have experience with a surefire dedicated weapon light?
> 
> im looking at a MP5 foregrip light. Is the body removeable? is it like a 3 body?


The standard forend WeaponLight installed on MP5's uses an L60 Lamp Module. It is not a "flashlight body" - you can not put a TailCap on it.
You'll need an A21 Universal Housing Body [onto which you can screw a TailCap] - this will create a model 650-00.
The L60 holds all of the 2nd SF123A, and the 1st SF123A is shared between the L60 and the Forend housing, or the A21.

Does this help?


----------



## Solscud007

Im a little bit confused with the terminology.

As far as I understand it the dedicated weapon light is like my M952. 

Head-adapter-body-tailcap

But on this picture
http://www.opticsplanet.net/surefire-weaponlights-628.html

I dont see the adapter part. It looks like:

head-body-foregrip (in this case tailcap)

obviously I am wrong. please explain. thanks


----------



## Size15's

Solscud007 said:


> Im a little bit confused with the terminology.


Yep. I'll try to explain.



Solscud007 said:


> As far as I understand it the dedicated weapon light is like my M952.
> Head-adapter-body-tailcap



WeaponLights use terminology a bit different to flashlights.

Lamp Module
Housing
Switch
Note that sometimes the switches are integrated into a dedicated housing for a particular firearm

*Lamp Modules are comprised for three main components:*
1) Starting from the front we have a "Bezel" (head).
- On your M95 this is the same bezel as is used by the M2 flashlight.
- On the Classic WeaponLight model 628 for the MP5 the bezel is known as the Z32.

2) Next we often find an adapter onto which the bezel screws. This can be a "adapter collar" as is the case for the LU60 as used by your M95, or can be an adapter body (or Lamp Module body) as used by the L60 on the model 628.

3) Lamp Assembly - in the case of the M95 and the model 628 this is the same P60 incandescent Lamp Assembly.

*Housings can be split into two main groups:*
1) Universal
Universal Housings, such as the MH90 Millennium Universal Housing Body used by your M95, or the A21 Universal Housing Body can either have an integrated mount (such as the M50 Throw-Lever Picatinny Rail Clamp Mount used by your M952 - "2" indicates the M50 mount), or require an external mount such as M79 Universal Clamp Mount for 1" diameter housing bodies such as the A21. 

2) Dedicated
Dedicated Housings, such as the H28 used by the model 628 are intended to replace the stock forend of a specific firearm such as the MP5. There are dedicated housings for shotguns, and for carbines such as the AR15 and HK G36.
These dedicated housings have integrated switches. Most common is a tape pressure switch pad. Also common are constant on/off, or system disable rocker switches.

*TailCap Switches*
Universal Housings [bodies] require TailCap Switches.
In the case of the MH90 as used by the M95, the most common TailCap switches are the XM07 and SW02.

Classic Universal WeaponLights had a huge variety of switch options. When ordered separately they came with their own A21 Universal Housing Body.

So we're hopefully established that a Millennium Universal WeaponLight such as the M952 is made from a Lamp Module, Universal Housing Body with Picatinny Rail Mount, and a TailCap switch.

We've also established that a Classic Dedicated Forend WeaponLight such as a model 628 is made from a Lamp Module, and a Dedicated Forend Housing with integrated switching.

We've also established that a Lamp Module is a WeaponLight component comprising a bezel, Lamp Assembly and some form of adapter collar or body used to attach it to a housing.

Please let me know if I've not been able to explain things sufficiently.
Note that there are many exceptions and variations to this general rule and I don't intend to use this thread to explore these.

Here's a photo that may help...


----------



## Patriot

Haha! Sweet post Size15's! I'm not laughing because it's funny but simply because of the precision and methodical explanation. It's inspiring and perfect for this thread.


----------



## Size15's

Right so there are two main differences in this context between WeaponLights and Flashlights when it comes to how the batteries are contained:

Lamp Modules are not intended to completely contain all the batteries required to power them.
Housings are not intended to completely contain all the batteries required to power a Lamp Module.
The job of containing all the batteries required is shared by the Lamp Module and the Housing.

In flashlights this is different. All the batteries required are contained in the body.

Secondly, the Lamp Module threads are shorter than the threads onto which one screws a TailCap switch such as a flashlight body, or universal housing body (MH90 or A21). This means that a TailCap does not function when screwed directly onto a Lamp Module's adapter collar or adapter body.

This is why a L60 Lamp Module Body (adapter body) is not the same as a 6P flashlight body.

Also, the L60 Lamp Module Body is longer than the 3P body because the 3P body is designed to contain one SF123A battery whereas the L60 Lamp Module Body is designed to contain one whole SF123A battery and share the second SF123A battery with the Housing.

Al


----------



## Solscud007

thank you. that clears it up immensly. so if I took a Z32-Lu60 collar-A21-tailcap that could be a potential 3P? well it doesnt have to be a Z32, it could be any 6P/M2 head.


----------



## Solscud007

Size15's

here is something interesting. Granted this person is using a Classic Army Airsoft clone of the SF MP5 light. but it fits a G2 haha.

http://i199.photobucket.com/albums/aa185/heath223/gsg12.jpg


----------



## Size15's

It's taken long enough for me to get to know and understand SureFire's WeaponLights products.


----------



## She is...

Hi i live in seoul korea...
here is my weapon light collection...


----------



## Solscud007

Nice looking lights


----------



## Solscud007

Thanks to 1wrx7 I now own a M111D. 















Here is another weapon light of mine. It houses a P91.













But here is how I will usually use the M111D, with my M3 head


----------



## Tessaiga

I'm a noob when it comes to weaponlights.... how does that short body power up a P91???


----------



## stansbrew

Hey buddy- you might wat to check with a dealer on the SBR deal, I am pretty sure you can get them here, I live over in Redmond and I just got a new ca for my g27 and a Serbu super shorty, I am going for a SBR next! PM me with ??




seattlite said:


> I have yet to shoot my PS90...hopefully soon. The trigger feels "mushy", but its a common complaint. I do like the ergonomics of the rifle. To bad my state doesn't allow for SBR's. The rifle really shines in an SBR configuration...very small and very compact.
> 
> I put the 3x magnifier on there just to try out. The addition of the magnifier really makes the weapon kinda top heavy and it seems unbalanced. The 512 seems like a nice fit, but I think I might explore getting a lighter red-dot sight. I'll put the 3x/512 combo on an AR I'm building up. I'm going to keep the PS90 as compact and light as possible. Too bad there are no under barrel mounting options for the PS90. I would rather mount the TLR-2 underneath the barrel to keep the width of the system as thin as possible.


----------



## Solscud007

Tessaiga said:


> I'm a noob when it comes to weaponlights.... how does that short body power up a P91???




Funny thing, is that it is a Rechargeable weapon light for an Airsoft electric pistol aka AEP by Tokyo Marui. The AEPs usually run on 7.2v 500mah batteries. The light is 7.2v 1100mah. You cant see it, but there is a small adapter behind the light that plugs into the pistol (not the pistol I posted though) anyway the bezel is an aftermarket piece for the light. It allows the use of 9v bulbs. The stock bezel is too short and the lens is plastic. But the new one is deeper and comes with a glass lens. 

I dont understand how the battery powers the bulb but I have opened it and there are three cells inside. But it is true 9v since it fires up the P91 like my M2 w/ detonator.


----------



## seattlite

Solscud007 said:


> Funny thing, is that it is a Rechargeable weapon light for an Airsoft electric pistol aka AEP by Tokyo Marui. The AEPs usually run on 7.2v 500mah batteries. The light is 7.2v 1100mah. You cant see it, but there is a small adapter behind the light that plugs into the pistol (not the pistol I posted though) anyway the bezel is an aftermarket piece for the light. It allows the use of 9v bulbs. The stock bezel is too short and the lens is plastic. But the new one is deeper and comes with a glass lens.
> 
> I dont understand how the battery powers the bulb but I have opened it and there are three cells inside. But it is true 9v since it fires up the P91 like my M2 w/ detonator.



I run a P91 in a Vital Gear F2 Flashlight(C series head on a E-series body) using 2xRCR123's(4.2V x 2) with no problems.


----------



## Solscud007

But isnt that under driving the bulb? kinda like if I ran a P91 in a 2x cr123 light it will turn on but not that brightly.


----------



## seattlite

The voltage of the charger is about 8.4v(2x4.2v) and its my understanding that the voltage drop using 2xRCR123's isn't as much as using 3xCR123 primaries.


----------



## Barbarin

Here is mine...


----------



## Size15's

Barbarin,
Is that a G36? K or something?


----------



## Tachikoma

It's a G36c


----------



## Solscud007

Size15's said:


> Barbarin,
> Is that a G36? K or something?




It is a G36C. at least from the short foregrip it looks like one.


----------



## Barbarin

H&K G36 C


----------



## Sgt. LED

I don't know it's proper name, but what do you think about this one?


----------



## DaFABRICATA

Sgt. LED said:


> I don't know it's proper name, but what do you think about this one?


 



NICE!!!

Excellent condition old school body:thumbsup:


----------



## Patriot

Sgt. LED said:


> I don't know it's proper name, but what do you think about this one?




Very classy body on that one...plus it looks mint! The SW02 looks perfect on it too.


----------



## Size15's

Sgt. LED said:


> I don't know it's proper name, but what do you think about this one?


That's a very early version of the M951C
I can't tell clearly whether it's a 1 or a 2
1 = Dual Thumbscrew Rail Mount (M49)
2 = A.R.M.S. Lever Mount Assembly (M50)


----------



## Sgt. LED

It has 2 thumbscrews.
Thanks for the true name for it! I didn't know it's age either. Might be great on my Mini-30!


----------



## Sgt. LED

Cool I won the auction!

I'll give better pics when it arrives.


----------



## Patriot

Sgt. LED said:


> Cool I won the auction!
> 
> I'll give better pics when it arrives.




Good price hopefully?  Looking forward to your pictures and thoughts...


----------



## Sgt. LED

84 total!
I virtually stole it.


----------



## grinsefalle

Barbarin said:


> Here is mine...



Well, this is a kind of sexual combination :twothumbs


Michael


----------



## Sgt. LED

Well the light showed up today and my camera is dead at the moment.:thumbsdow

I can't believe it cost so little, the tailcap alone was worth what I got it for.

This thing is simply awesome! It looks like a serious weapon light and not a toy rocket strapped to your rifle! No thin body sections, no needless heat fins! For an LED sure I can see a reason for heat fins but why are they needed on an incan? I have no idea why they don't still make them like this anymore. It's not like the stronger thicker body weighs that much more, maybe they just want to save on Al now? 
He said it was really bright like a Maglite! HAHAHA nice selling point. It must have been locked in a safe for years the serial number is only A0038**! He also listed it as used, if it wasn't for the dust that was on it I would have sworn he took it out of the package to ship it to me!

Not being fond of the output or runtime of the incan P60 the first thing I did was try to put in an LED drop-in. There is an adaptor of sorts between the body and the head that holds the lamp module and the P60 was a TIGHT fit. Nothing I had would fit in there and anything I did in there wouldn't be seen from outside the light so out came the mighty Dremel. :naughty: I put on a heavy grit sanding drum and went to town in there while holding it with a wet washcloth! I removed just enough to fit all my drop-ins without any hassle. Not to worry though, the part is tremendously thick so I didn't weaken it I am sure. Might of removed 1mm tops. Now it's perfect for me with an LED and still looks flawless. 

Between the shock isolated head and the Malkoff currently in there I'm 100% certain it can handle all the recoil I care to give it! Not that it's a concern right now, I have it on my self built M4 and there's hardly any recoil.


----------



## HELL LIGHT

grinsefalle said:


> Well, this is a kind of sexual combination :twothumbs
> 
> 
> Michael


 
*Nice photo technique!!!Do you mind if I ask what kind of digital camera did you use???*


----------



## iluvflashlight

Barbarin said:


> Here is mine...


what the flashlight


----------



## iluvflashlight

Sgt. LED said:


> Well the light showed up today and my camera is dead at the moment.:thumbsdow
> 
> I can't believe it cost so little, the tailcap alone was worth what I got it for.
> 
> This thing is simply awesome! It looks like a serious weapon light and not a toy rocket strapped to your rifle! No thin body sections, no needless heat fins! For an LED sure I can see a reason for heat fins but why are they needed on an incan? I have no idea why they don't still make them like this anymore. It's not like the stronger thicker body weighs that much more, maybe they just want to save on Al now?
> He said it was really bright like a Maglite! HAHAHA nice selling point. It must have been locked in a safe for years the serial number is only A0038**! He also listed it as used, if it wasn't for the dust that was on it I would have sworn he took it out of the package to ship it to me!
> 
> Not being fond of the output or runtime of the incan P60 the first thing I did was try to put in an LED drop-in. There is an adaptor of sorts between the body and the head that holds the lamp module and the P60 was a TIGHT fit. Nothing I had would fit in there and anything I did in there wouldn't be seen from outside the light so out came the mighty Dremel. :naughty: I put on a heavy grit sanding drum and went to town in there while holding it with a wet washcloth! I removed just enough to fit all my drop-ins without any hassle. Not to worry though, the part is tremendously thick so I didn't weaken it I am sure. Might of removed 1mm tops. Now it's perfect for me with an LED and still looks flawless.
> 
> Between the shock isolated head and the Malkoff currently in there I'm 100% certain it can handle all the recoil I care to give it! Not that it's a concern right now, I have it on my self built M4 and there's hardly any recoil.


what the switch


----------



## Barbarin

HELL LIGHT said:


> *Nice photo technique!!!Do you mind if I ask what kind of digital camera did you use???*


 
Canon 400 D. (Rebel in USA)


----------



## Solscud007

Do you mind me asking what settings did you use? Im curious how you captured the beam so well. did you use a medium like smoke or fog?


----------



## Sgt. LED

iluvflashlight said:


> what the switch


 The SW02.


----------



## Ringer

3 pages and no shotguns? Let me fix that! 

9 volt Surefire forend.


----------



## Patriot

Ringer said:


> 3 pages and no shotguns? Let me fix that!
> 
> 9 volt Surefire forend.




Nice! I don't see many 9V lights on shotguns.


----------



## Mercaptan

I'm working on the shotgun too - I ordered a Surefire 636FA that I have in my hand currently, outfitted with a P60L module. 

Unfortunately, the FN TPS shotgun it is supposed to attach to is currently in transit, and should arrive Monday.

By the way, these fore-ends are pretty awesome. Ergonomically well-designed and solid.


----------



## Radio

I need to take some pics! You guys are making me look bad.


----------



## Mercaptan

Anyone want some tritium?






There's that Surefire Foreend.


----------



## Greyhound

seattlite said:


> Here's a couple more......unpractical, but they light up:
> 
> SF M111+KT4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SF M111+L6P Head


 
Mind me asking where you got that mount? I have a Ruger p90 that has no rails and I need to find a mount like that.


----------



## Solscud007

it comes with the weapon light. I have one for the glock. The light has to use the adapter for pistols. The trigger guard on my glock gets in the way if I try to use the rails on the glock, itself.


----------



## Size15's

Greyhound said:


> Mind me asking where you got that mount? I have a Ruger p90 that has no rails and I need to find a mount like that.


SureFire supplied these handgun-specific mounting rails with it's P-Series "Nitrolon", W-Series "Military", and M-Series "Millennium" Handgun WeaponLights.

They did not make one for the Ruger P90 (although one may fit if someone can experiment for you)

I was wondering about the model number listed... SureFire's dedicated Beretta 92F/SB, 96F models were M116, W116, P116 (6 being the identifier for Beretta)


----------



## Patriot

Greyhound said:


> Mind me asking where you got that mount? I have a Ruger p90 that has no rails and I need to find a mount like that.



Any rail option for the p90 would have to be custom made or adapted from a pre-existing mount unfortunately.


----------



## seattlite

Size15's said:


> ...
> I was wondering about the model number listed... SureFire's dedicated Beretta 92F/SB, 96F models were M116, W116, P116 (6 being the identifier for Beretta)



True....the version that I got was a M111, Glock Version. I used the P116C, 92FS mount for the picture.


----------



## Size15's

These rail-mounts have part codes. I don't recall them off the top of my head. I believe they are labelled... It would be very difficult to get one by itself though (I would have thought)


----------



## toby_pra

SF M111+KT4

Oh man that lights looks nice! So little and so big...:naughty:


----------



## Solscud007

toby_pra said:


> SF M111+KT4
> 
> Oh man that lights looks nice! So little and so big...:naughty:



yep. here is a different shot. 
http://img511.imageshack.us/img511/3900/dsc0267xr2.jpg


----------



## csshih

any 1911s?
would look rather strange though.


----------



## willrx

I hadn't noticed one of these highlighted yet.


----------



## Solscud007

DAMN Will you get all the good stuff!!!!

Does that pouch have molle PALS? can you take a picture of the back of the pack?


----------



## willrx

Thanks. Yes it does, I'll get a picture of it.


----------



## ErinMT

Hi everyone, odd place for a first post, but we all have to start somewhere. 

Names Erin, and I plan on gleening a lot of info from this place. Maybe even make some local friends if there are any CPF members in the Sacramento, CA area.:twothumbs

Here's my contribution. SF 918FA I think is the model number.

Looking at adding a rail and some retina melting light to the benelli when I have the cash.


----------



## HKocher

Handgun lights:






W117D on Kimber Warrior
315R(?) on HK USP40C

Surefire handguard lights:






618 on Rem 870
617 on Benelli M1S90 (w/ LM90 9v head)
628 on HK MP5N SBR

Universal lights:






M961XM07 on MK12 Mod0 SPR build
M951XM07 on LMT/Noveske build
M900a on Colt/LMT SBR
M600a Scout on LMT 9mm SBR
(on left) 6v Classic on K.I.S.S. build
(on right) M600a Scout on M4 build

Also my lone Larue Battlelight

Handhelds:






Top left to right: L5, M2, old 6Z w/ clicky tailcap, E2D, G2 tan, 8AX rechargeable, 9AN rechargeable.

I need one or two M600c scout lights, another G2 on a Larue mount, and an X300 and I should be good for a while.


----------



## Mercaptan

Nice MK12 Mod 0... mind if I ask who made the upper?


----------



## Mercaptan

Malkoff M60 in a Surefire M951 with XM07 tailcap, run to a TangoDown vertical foregrip on my Franken AR-15 (hand-built from many manufacturers).


----------



## HKocher

Mercaptan said:


> Nice MK12 Mod 0... mind if I ask who made the upper?



A guy named Lane St. John. I have no idea if he's still in the AR business or not. I had it built about six years ago, before SPRs were common builds. At that time, I think it was just MSTN and Lane doing the complete builds to the specs I wanted. Obviously MSTN is still in business, and I highly recommend them. In fact if I had to do it again, I would have gone that route, since MSTN has been good to me. My LMT SBR pictured above is an MSTN build, and it runs great.


----------



## Mercaptan

HKocher said:


> A guy named Lane St. John. I have no idea if he's still in the AR business or not. I had it built about six years ago, before SPRs were common builds. At that time, I think it was just MSTN and Lane doing the complete builds to the specs I wanted. Obviously MSTN is still in business, and I highly recommend them. In fact if I had to do it again, I would have gone that route, since MSTN has been good to me. My LMT SBR pictured above is an MSTN build, and it runs great.



Ah, very nice. The Mod 0 just looks so much nicer than a fully railed Mod 1.










More pictures of my Franken AR.


----------



## Tachikoma




----------



## DaFABRICATA

A few new additions...


----------



## Policetacteam

Will,

Where did you find the tan bag? Very cool!!!


----------



## DaFABRICATA

Here's where my weaponlights stand now..

Theres a few missing


----------



## Fusion_m8

Nice collection seattlite :twothumbs

See you got the EOTech HWS with a 3x or 4x magnifier, just wanted to ask you about the optics mounted on the FN P90: does the reticle in the HWS get magnified 3x or 4x when used with the magnifier??



seattlite said:


> Streamlight TLR-2


----------



## Solscud007

Policetacteam said:


> Will,
> 
> Where did you find the tan bag? Very cool!!!




it goes with a kit from SF.


----------



## Policetacteam

DeFab....Sick man...just sick!!!! :rock:


----------



## Justin Case

Old school AR-15 weaponlight that clamps on to the front sight tower. IIRC, it uses a universal housing U0406B with an L60.


----------



## seattlite

Fusion_m8 said:


> Nice collection seattlite :twothumbs
> 
> See you got the EOTech HWS with a 3x or 4x magnifier, just wanted to ask you about the optics mounted on the FN P90: does the reticle in the HWS get magnified 3x or 4x when used with the magnifier??



Eotech 3x magnifier. Yes, the 512's reticle does get magnified.


----------



## CLHC

Don't know if the following would be called a "weaponlight collection" except just the one:







That's all. . .


----------



## greenpea76

My one weaponlight on my one black rifle......
Insight M6x....
Noveske N4 light Recce Lo Pro-Cali version:shrug:


----------



## DaFABRICATA

Greenpea76....Thats hilarious what wrote on the inside.....you'd never notice until looking close!


----------



## greenpea76

DaFABRICATA said:


> Greenpea76....Thats hilarious what wrote on the inside.....you'd never notice until looking close!


You can purchase those ejector covers through Noveske on their site. Its quoted from "Team America" I think


----------



## Sgt. LED

Damn, sold out! Of course I could engrave anything I want on the one I aready have...........


----------



## She is...

here is my Sf weapon & zenon...


----------



## DaFABRICATA

She is...

Very Nice collection you have there!!!


----------



## Patriot

Nice lights you got there *She is. *


----------



## DaFABRICATA




----------



## Solscud007

too much lego on the brain tim haha


----------



## Patriot

LOL DaFAB!!! 

I see you have and extra tailcap just laying around. Might as well send it my way.


----------



## Sean

Some pics:


----------



## Sgt. LED

DaFABRICATA said:


>


 That bezel is going to be very very hard to clean. :tinfoil: Ah well, the runtime is going to be worth it!!!!!


----------



## 300winmag




----------



## cmacclel

Damn! Sweet rifle there 300winmag! Is that a Styr? Nice Short Barreled rifle as well!​ 
Mac​


----------



## 300winmag

cmacclel said:


> Damn! Sweet rifle there 300winmag! Is that a Styr? Nice Short Barreled rifle as well!​




Accuracy International :thumbsup:​


----------



## DaFABRICATA

300winmag said:


> Accuracy International :thumbsup:
> [/left]


 



NICE!!!

Looking into an AI stock for my new 700 SPS.

How do ya like it?
Is it worth the price?


----------



## 300winmag

DaFABRICATA said:


> NICE!!!
> 
> Looking into an AI stock for my new 700 SPS.
> 
> How do ya like it?
> Is it worth the price?



IMHO yes it is worth the price. It is so comfortable in the hand, almost like it was made to fit my hands. Excellent quality & functionality. There are 2 things I don't like about it though. First is the weight, this sucker is frackin heavy. AI makes a biathlon sling for this rifle and if your going to be walking for a while with it I suggest getting one. Second... They don't make 10rd mags for the long action models only short action(308) gets the 10rders :sigh:. I do not regret getting the Stage 1.5(Stage 2 is folding stock) because I don't ever see myself jumping out of a car with this thing, would have been a waste of money. Even with the folding stock I don't think I could jump out of a car and be ready for action with this rifle it's still to long. :twothumbs I put a limb saver on mine and it helps a lot with the recoil.


----------



## seattlite

An X300 and an X200A:






Couldn't get it to latch on the first rail position. The X200 was too long:


----------



## seattlite

FDE Scout and X300. Anyone know where to find an FDE Handgun Weaponlight?


----------



## Solscud007

damn, those are some real pretty guns. 

300winmag : how much was the AI?


----------



## andyw513

I couldn't help but resurrect this thread with my PLR. I posted it in another thread but this time, with a poor-man's EOTech on top.


----------



## Monocrom

Definitely worth resurrecting. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sardaukar




----------



## Mercaptan




----------



## Solscud007

I just picked up my first firearm yesterday. So now I can proudly put my weapon lights on it. 

I realize that the TLR-1 is redunant to the M952. But I jsut keep it on there til I get a pistol. I can however lego my M952 to use my PKEF IR head or Kroma head and have an tactical low light option.


----------



## Meganoggin

That is one hell of a 'first' weapon. Great setup :twothumbs


----------



## DimeRazorback

Solscud007, that is one nice looking weapon!


----------



## Justin Case

Is that a Colt M4 in .22LR? Why?


----------



## Mercaptan

Justin Case said:


> Is that a Colt M4 in .22LR? Why?



Yup, that'd be a Colt Tactical .22.

I got a .22 conversion kit for my AR by CMMG. It's lovely. Accuracy is actually pretty decent from a 1:7" twist barrel, just use heavier rounds. Think 5.56 has no recoil? Hahaha... just try a .22 at 36 grains.

It's lots of fun. That being said, I should imagine he can just replace the upper for bigger bang calibers.

(My wallet loves the .22 version more)


----------



## Solscud007

Mercaptan said:


> Yup, that'd be a Colt Tactical .22.
> 
> I got a .22 conversion kit for my AR by CMMG. It's lovely. Accuracy is actually pretty decent from a 1:7" twist barrel, just use heavier rounds. Think 5.56 has no recoil? Hahaha... just try a .22 at 36 grains.
> 
> It's lots of fun. That being said, I should imagine he can just replace the upper for bigger bang calibers.
> 
> (My wallet loves the .22 version more)




Sadly swapping out uppers is a no go. this gun is all proprietary. I wanted an inexpensive starter weapon. target practice pretty much. Although I am interested in a little tactical weapons training. other than the stuff I picked up from airsoft. im sure I have a lot of bad habits.


----------



## DaFABRICATA

You know you're bored when you start doing this kinda sh_ee_t.


----------



## Monocrom

Oh DaFAB, you make CPF so much fun. 

And who couldn't use a carrying handle on a pistol. Felt recoil must be down to nothing on that thing, with all that added weight on top. :twothumbs


----------



## DimeRazorback

So awesome! 

:twothumbs


----------



## Solscud007

Monocrom said:


> Oh DaFAB, you make CPF so much fun.
> 
> And who couldn't use a carrying handle on a pistol. Felt recoil must be down to nothing on that thing, with all that added weight on top. :twothumbs




the ultimate compensator haha!!!


----------



## 1wrx7

Monocrom said:


> Oh DaFAB, you make CPF so much fun.


 

I wonder how long before those two photos are up on AR15 and they're making fun of you again I guess only flashaholics would get the joke:nana:


----------



## Solscud007

Technically this should go into the good deals section but since it is a weaponlight I figure it should go here.

Primary arms has a SF weaponlight KO that looks like the M961 but is an LED.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2799596&postcount=123

I ordered one and I hope it is compatible with SF. So i can use the LED in my M3 head. and the Primary arms adapter on my M952.


----------



## Mercaptan

I've got money riding on this...

I'm willing to bet the Primary Arms light is the same as this UNIQ LGL reviewed by light-reviews.com.

http://light-reviews.com/uniq_lgl/

That being said; I barely tolerate the M951's heft on my railed fore-end, I couldn't imagine tacking more weight up there.


----------



## Solscud007

Well i got the PAWL (Primary Arms Weapon Light) it is somewhat lackluster. the head and body adapter are all proprietary. At least I can thread the adapter to my M952 body. 

The bezel and LED are all unique to this setup. I cant swap them with M3 bezels. 

Light wise it is a very constrained and tight hotspot. I need to test it at night to see if that helps throw. 

The tail caps are reverse clicky. comes with a modified tailcap with a pressure pad remote switch


----------



## Solscud007

Here are the pics


----------



## DimeRazorback

I know nothing about guns, but that is one nice looking weapon!

:devil:


----------



## Meganoggin

DimeRazorback said:


> I know nothing about guns, but that is one nice looking weapon!
> 
> :devil:



+1 I think it's a Noveske?..... Nice (really like the engraving)


----------



## Solscud007

Meganoggin said:


> +1 I think it's a Noveske?..... Nice (really like the engraving)




the engraved dust cover is Noveske. but the rest isnt. just my .22LR Colt M4 OPS. thanks to greanpea76 for the idea on the dust cover.


----------



## DimeRazorback

So how much does something like that set you back?


----------



## Solscud007

DimeRazorback said:


> So how much does something like that set you back?




Colt M4 OPS $630 USD
Magpul CTR stock $71
Aimpoint & Magnifier w/ Larue mount, already had for airsoft.
Non functioning Suppressor w/ P22 thread adapter $56
Noveske dust cover (surprise **** fag) $15
Primary arms Weapon light $99


----------



## Solscud007

Patriot said:


> ASA15 with ITI M6X, CompM2, Beta-Cmag.




what gasblock is that on your AR?


----------



## DimeRazorback

Wow... I was expecting it to be thousands lol

:twothumbs


----------



## jgraham15




----------



## DimeRazorback

Very very nice!!


----------



## 1wrx7

jgraham15... is that a POF upper? If it is... how do you like the piston system? It looks just like the one I wanted to buy for my extra lower... until the economy crapped and I ran out of extra money:shakehead

Very nice:thumbsup:


----------



## cmacclel

1wrx7 said:


> jgraham15... is that a POF upper? If it is... how do you like the piston system? It looks just like the one I wanted to buy for my extra lower... until the economy crapped and I ran out of extra money:shakehead
> 
> Very nice:thumbsup:


 

Sure looks like a POF  I was all set to purchase one myself until I read how more than a few people where complaining about abnormal wear. After only a couple hundred rounds there was noticeable wear at the bolt / receiver area.

Mac


----------



## 1wrx7

cmacclel said:


> Sure looks like a POF  I was all set to purchase one myself until I read how more than a few people where complaining about abnormal wear. After only a couple hundred rounds there was noticeable wear at the bolt / receiver area.
> 
> Mac


 

I hope that's an issue that can be fixed. A good piston system is probally the best innovation for the AR-15 ever. Shooting hot dirty gas into the action always had me:thinking: When I'm in the position to finish my half a rifle I'll make sure to do extra research before I buy.


----------



## TechnoBill

I humbly offer my services as *Ammo _itch* just to be able to haul and unload the gear. :thumbsup:


DaFABRICATA said:


> A few new additions...


----------



## jgraham15

DaFABRICATA said:


> A few new additions...




*HOLY SMOKES!!!!!* :bow:

Is that a hand grenade I see??????????


----------



## jgraham15

1wrx7 said:


> jgraham15... is that a POF upper? If it is... how do you like the piston system? It looks just like the one I wanted to buy for my extra lower... until the economy crapped and I ran out of extra money:shakehead
> 
> Very nice:thumbsup:



Thank you!
Yep, its a POF upper on a RRA lower. I have 3 AR's and a Ruger Mini-14 and in a SHTF situation this would definitely be the one I grab! It has been 100% reliable. I ran it for 3500 rounds without cleaning it and without lubing it and it never missed a beat. I have heard of problems with some POF's but I have been very lucky with mine. That said I would not take a chance on another one, you can buy one heck of a normal (DI) AR for the price of just the POF upper. On the other hand I wouldn't sell it either, I love it!!! The mini-14 would go long before I would give up any of my AR's.

Here is one more picture of it


----------



## jgraham15

1wrx7 said:


> I hope that's an issue that can be fixed. A good piston system is probally the best innovation for the AR-15 ever. Shooting hot dirty gas into the action always had me:thinking: When I'm in the position to finish my half a rifle I'll make sure to do extra research before I buy.



Definitely spend some time on AR15.com! Do a bunch of research and ask a bunch of questions before you buy and you will come out with something nice and reliable. Oh and once you finish the first one be prepared to buy it a brother and maybe a sister and maybe another brother and ...........

BRD (Black Rifle Disease) will drain your wallet much faster than being a flashaholic if you aren't careful!!!!!!  And I will feel sorry for you if you end up like me. I have BRD, I'm a flashaholic and a knife freak!!!!! I have no money left. :mecry:


----------



## 1wrx7

jgraham15 said:


> Definitely spend some time on AR15.com! Do a bunch of research and ask a bunch of questions before you buy and you will come out with something nice and reliable. Oh and once you finish the first one be prepared to buy it a brother and maybe a sister and maybe another brother and ...........
> 
> BRD (Black Rifle Disease) will drain your wallet much faster than being a flashaholic if you aren't careful!!!!!!  And I will feel sorry for you if you end up like me. I have BRD, I'm a flashaholic and a knife freak!!!!! I have no money left. :mecry:


 

I'm already there. I finished my first AR awhile ago... now I just need a complete upper to finish my second. Unfortunately what I have is worse than BRD.... I call it EFD (Every Firearm Disease) 

My stock SW M&P15A was a few hundred less than the cost of the POF upper:green:... that's what made me hold off on it.... still wish I had it though


----------



## TechnoBill

jgraham15 said:


> Definitely spend some time on AR15.com! Do a bunch of research and ask a bunch of questions before you buy and you will come out with something nice and reliable. Oh and once you finish the first one be prepared to buy it a brother and maybe a sister and maybe another brother and ...........
> 
> BRD (Black Rifle Disease) will drain your wallet much faster than being a flashaholic if you aren't careful!!!!!!  And I will feel sorry for you if you end up like me. I have BRD, I'm a flashaholic and a knife freak!!!!! I have no money left. :mecry:


Hello, I'm Bill and I'm a *Gear Whore*.
ALL: Hello Bill!
My preferred drug is 7.62x51

I can't reinforce enough JGraham's advice to "research & inquire" exhaustively prior to making any purchase large or small. The one other thing I would add is that there is a disproportionate amount of "Religious Fanaticism" spewn forth by faceless names behind keyboards that know just enough to sound credible, but whose "advice" is based on prejudice and egocentrism. Follow a forum long enough and you'll easily figure out who is who. Particularly among the world of 1911s (the pistol some of our fathers were issued in World War II) there are monied elitists who confuse collecting extremely fine tools with tools whose primary purpose is saving one's life.

As regards sites for AR-15, SOAPBOX=ON (semi-automatic rifle with which some folks protected their businesses and homes from gangs after Hurricane Katrina) SOAPBOX=OFF you may also wish to join http://www.m4carbine.net/forum.php It, of course contains sub forums for pistols, weapon lights, etc. I've found m4carbine, and its predecessor, to be more collegial, helpful, and friendly than other sites. Its tone is similar to CPF, with helpful decent folk. I give it a :thumbsup:.


----------



## Solscud007

My latest weaponlight. The P111C


----------



## Solscud007

Here are some slightly better pics.


----------



## seattlite

Does your TLR-1 fit well on your Mosquito?


----------



## SilentK

That is a lovley dust cover on that AR you have there Solscud007. :thumbsup:


----------



## Solscud007

seattlite said:


> Does your TLR-1 fit well on your Mosquito?



it fits great. Need to find a holster for the combo.


----------



## Solscud007

I remember reading on a few different threads that shock and recoil from firearms can cause battery terminal deformation. Is this really the case for joe schmoe shooting semi auto with a AR and using a simple G2 with light mount?

I have a SF M952XM weaponlight and waiting for my hand held VTAC L4. How likely is it, that using the L4, the batteries will be banged around from semi auto fire?

Or is this really no longer an issue? Is the issue only from full auto fire? Have batteries like SF or any other US brand, been built better to withstand shock and recoil?


----------



## 1wrx7

With your .22lr you shouldn't have to worry. I've been wondering the same thing though:thinking: I'm going to try some of my weaponlights when I go to the range, and see if different calibers/weapon designs cause any damage. Seems like primaries are the best bet since rechargeables have the protection circuit. If I can get to some private property I can try some rapid fire drills.

I also wonder if using a shock isolated bezel and a bulb with springs has more give than using something like a scoutlight that has a solid contact at the head:shrug:


----------



## 1wrx7

I've been meaning to post some more pics here... I finally took some yesterday... and they all came out like crap. I need to try again, but heres one that's not too bad. I put a new muzzle break on my AK, and it's sporting my newly modded Aleph3 head with three high CRI Seoul's with McR18S reflectors.


----------



## TechnoBill

Solscud007 said:


> I remember reading on a few different threads that shock and recoil from firearms can cause battery terminal deformation. Is this really the case for joe schmoe shooting semi auto with a AR and using a simple G2 with light mount?
> ...
> Have _batteries_ like SF or any other US brand, _been built better to withstand shock and recoil?_


I am unable to speak to the effect of inertial forces on batteries, but even prior to LED weapon mounted illumination devices, Surefire accounted for recoil on the internal components of their lights, whether simply inline CR123s or same in battery carriers. They thus distinguish between lights intended to be weapon mounted and the M6 for instance, although the M6 was/is sturdily built. But for lower priced lights and primaries, I wouldn't give it a second thought on a non-defense weapon. I CAN attest that hundreds of rounds of 7.62x51 168gr through an AR-10 with a Surefire C3 mounted (NOT a weaponlight) produced no noticeable ill effect, except drained batteries.

_Functionally_, I'd posit that the question is moot in a self defense scenario. If the weapon/light combination is such that the batteries would be subject to inertial impacts sufficient to damage them, the tool user didn't pick his/her tool very well. Put another way _"*Chimp A discovers, or is taught, that a pointed stick can be inserted into a rotten log to extract tasty termites. Chimp B observes tool use by Chimp A. Chimp B obtains a pointed stick and pokes it into his ear."* _Chimp B has just added some much needed chlorine to the gene pool of Chimps in the area. 

*A Simian Salute to the Tactical Trunk Monkey! *SheepDogs Respect and Admire Trunk Monkeys, not to mention Trunk Chimps :twothumbs!


----------



## Solscud007

1wrx7 said:


> With your .22lr you shouldn't have to worry. I've been wondering the same thing though:thinking: I'm going to try some of my weaponlights when I go to the range, and see if different calibers/weapon designs cause any damage. Seems like primaries are the best bet since rechargeables have the protection circuit. If I can get to some private property I can try some rapid fire drills.
> 
> I also wonder if using a shock isolated bezel and a bulb with springs has more give than using something like a scoutlight that has a solid contact at the head:shrug:



I'm not too worried about my .22LR. I think my airsoft gas blowback mac-11 has more shock and recoil haha. 

People have been asking me for weaponlight advice. I had been tellin them to go with a real weaponlight.


----------



## Monocrom

1wrx7 said:


> I've been meaning to post some more pics here...


 
Ah, Trunk Monkey! Much respect. 

Where did you get that sweet patch?


----------



## QtrHorse

Monocrom said:


> Ah, Trunk Monkey! Much respect.
> 
> Where did you get that sweet patch?


 
I know Milspecmonkey.com sells them along with many other cool/ goofy patches.


----------



## Monocrom

Thanks! I'll be sure to check out the site.


----------



## 1wrx7

Monocrom said:


> Ah, Trunk Monkey! Much respect.
> 
> Where did you get that sweet patch?


 

Thanks Monocrom,

I got it from LAPolicegear... but it took like 2 months to get them. Next time I'll try milspecmonkey... I like his site, lots of good info and pics. My favorite one is on my Jumbo Versipack. It's just the monkeys head. Since it's a rainy day I'm going to try to get some good pics today after work. I'll get the other patch in there somewhere.


----------



## Monocrom

More pics would definitely be appreciated.


----------



## Solscud007

I modified a G2 Nitrolon head and voila!!! An all Nitrolon Weaponlight!!!






I took the antiroll ring and used it to gap the P111 head when mounted on my old C2 Centurion. So now it is an old school M2 haha.


----------



## seattlite

The polarization is reversed on the PXXX series weaponlights. What mod did you do to the head/LA to get it to work?


----------



## Solscud007

All I did was cut down the G2 nitrolon head. I cut the antiroll portion off. That is all. It is a cosmetic mod. I will need to take the P111X apart to see if i can correct the polarity and get it to work with Dropins. The P111X uses normal P60 bulb


----------



## Solscud007

Need help ID'ing weaponlight.

How do I know it is a real surefire? Other than the M2 bk bezel, it looks a lot like my Airsoft KO. No Surefire branding at all.


----------



## jamesmtl514

Not as impressive as most of what i've seen here, but heres my E2DL on my modded Tippmann X7 via the SF M78 and pressure switch.


----------



## seattlite

jamesmtl514 said:


> Not as impressive as most of what i've seen here, but heres my E2DL on my modded Tippmann X7 via the SF M78 and pressure switch.



I did a double take on that rifle and I actually had to google it to get the specs. Never thought that sport would run at night....sounds like fun!


----------



## Waffle

Nice weaqpons and lights.


----------



## Sardaukar

I guess I never posted my poor man's pistol light:


----------



## hudsuhop

Monocrom said:


> Thanks! I'll be sure to check out the site.


Great little topic. 
And Nice work--thank you for sharing- for me this makes perfect sense though.


----------



## pforcerecon

Very nice Solscud007

here's a small sample of my Surefire collection..I have another P111 on the way :twothumbs, makes for numbe 3 now!




































Can never have too many back ups right?


----------



## pforcerecon

Very nice Solscud007! I'll have to dig up my pictures and post them here.


----------



## fiveform

My only weapon light, thus far, is unmounted, but unique. Great as a standalone or torch / laser...


----------



## cmacclel

fiveform said:


> My only weapon light, thus far, is unmounted, but unique. Great as a standalone or torch / laser...


 

What MFG and model is this??

Mac


----------



## fiveform

iTAC TDL-1, 700 lumen, plus laser


----------



## fiveform

Specs here: http://www.itacusa.com/PDF/24/TAC%20DEF%20LIGHT%20INSTRUCTIONS%202-09.pdf


----------



## Solscud007

pforcerecon said:


> Very nice Solscud007! I'll have to dig up my pictures and post them here.




thanks.

My local gun shop has a bunch of P series pistol lights but they dont cearance them out.


----------



## Justintoxicated

jgraham15 said:


> Definitely spend some time on AR15.com! Do a bunch of research and ask a bunch of questions before you buy and you will come out with something nice and reliable. Oh and once you finish the first one be prepared to buy it a brother and maybe a sister and maybe another brother and ...........
> 
> BRD (Black Rifle Disease) will drain your wallet much faster than being a flashaholic if you aren't careful!!!!!!  And I will feel sorry for you if you end up like me. I have BRD, I'm a flashaholic and a knife freak!!!!! I have no money left. :mecry:



Yep, keep searching gas piston. It certainly isn't the end all. In fact they have been finding it to work better on SBR's, some have changed back to classic Gas Driven systems especially those in the cold. Besides it only takes about 5 min to clean the chamber of an AR-15, the barrel is the part that takes forever.


----------



## Zangetsu

olight m20 

http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c239/quasarsky/DSCF0020-2.jpg
http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c239/quasarsky/DSCF0021-1.jpg
http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c239/quasarsky/DSCF0026-2.jpg
http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c239/quasarsky/DSCF0022-1.jpg


----------



## Sardaukar




----------



## sed6

Sardaukar said:


>



Nice photo! :thumbsup:


----------



## Sardaukar

sed6 said:


> Nice photo! :thumbsup:


 
Thank you.


----------



## leukos

I turned my weaponlight into a headlamp. I cut down a G2Z bezel to fit. There aren't many headlamps that run on D26 lamps and drop-ins, so this works very well with some modifications. It attaches to a weaver rail mounted on the headband.


----------



## Solscud007

Interesting. Got a closer pic of the weaver mount on the headband, by itself?


----------



## Size15's

How did you overcome the batteries being the wrong way round for LED dropins ?


----------



## Patriot

Almost appears to be the stock lamp assembly in there at the moment. Nice concept luekos.


----------



## leukos

Solscud007 said:


> Interesting. Got a closer pic of the weaver mount on the headband, by itself?


 
I don't have a pic yet. It is a weaver rail fastened to an old headlamp base so the handgun light just slides on and off and clicks into place. It is still a work in progress because I would like a larger plate under it to keep it more steady.



Size15's said:


> How did you overcome the batteries being the wrong way round for LED dropins ?


 
I didn't rewire it, the light doesn't look like it can be disassembled without damaging it. It works fine for me to just put 2x CR123a or 2x IMR 16340's in backwards. I think you run the risk of deforming batteries if they have protection circuits though.



Patriot said:


> Almost appears to be the stock lamp assembly in there at the moment. Nice concept luekos.


 
No, that's a two-stage nailbender 3500K XP-E drop-in. It is only 350ma at its highest setting so there are no thermal issues with my modded nitrolon bezel. You could use the standard HA bezel if you wanted more power. I've been putting a flip up diffuser on the front as well for a great flood light. With primaries, I get about 8 hours of incandescentish light on high and over 50 hours on low.

I've run a P91 with 2x IMR's in this quite a few times with no issues, so I am pleased with how durable the switch is. The down side is that this setup is probably only splash resistant. It is not entirely sealed with o-rings. Probably a piece of gorilla tape over the top in a downpour would keep everything just fine though.


----------



## kindred_spirits




----------



## willrx

Nice.:twothumbs


----------



## Solscud007

Thanks to a trade with a member here, I got my SF X200. it has a B-serial number.


----------



## Solscud007

Here is an update. I swapped the X200 pill/LED module into my now broken KL4. 

Sucess. (now I need to fix my KL4 or maybe upgrade it mwahaha)


----------



## Team Member

Solscud007 said:


> Here is an update. I swapped the X200 pill/LED module into my now broken KL4.
> 
> Sucess. (now I need to fix my KL4 or maybe upgrade it mwahaha)


 

Oh my...

That´s just what I have been looking for!!!


There was no problem fitting the upper parts of the KL4 to the X200?


----------



## Solscud007

Team Member said:


> Oh my...
> 
> That´s just what I have been looking for!!!
> 
> 
> There was no problem fitting the upper parts of the KL4 to the X200?


 

yes and no. The yes part is for the KL4 head itself. the metal part. It is the same threading as the X200 head. The No part is that the KL4 battery contacts are totally different from the X200. The X200 has battery contacts side by side, which makes sense since the batteries are side by side. The KL4 contacts are set to touch the flashlight body and positive side of the CR123. So the KL4 interals will not work in the X200. If you can, safely remove the Kl4 internals and the X200 internals. you can swap the internals into each bezel.

Then it works. I broke my KL4 in the process but that is ok. im gonna have Milkyspit mod the KL4 internals for me.


----------



## Size15's

Please lets keep this thread on topic- sharing WeaponLight Collections.
And allow discussions on individual lights to occur in individual threads in the appropriate forums


----------



## 1wrx7

I have a new addition to the ranks. It's a GSG-5 with some work done to it. Now I can mount a light easily to it. In the pic it has a SureFire M600 Scoutlight with an E-C adaptor so I can use P60 type LED drop-ins.


----------



## Solscud007

I was going to get the GSG-5 but didnt like the Silver nor the Gunmetal anniversary editions. So I went with the Colt M4 22LR. I still want a black GSG-5 though so I can use my MP5 SF dedicated foregrip.


----------



## Solscud007

I dont know if anyone has ARMS mounts, but Larue Tactical has thrown the gauntlet down.

ARMS is suing Larue for copyright infringement. Arms is offering LArue customers to intentionaly break their Larue mounts for a free ARMS mount.

So in response Larue is offering the same challenge. However the deadline is very soon. Break it on camera (pictures before and after) and then mail it in BEFORE shotshow.

Very tight deadline but I will do it. I dont like my ARMS mount on my M952XM. I like my Larue mount on my Eotech riser. So I will do it.

here is the challenge direct from Mark Larue

http://www.ar15.com/forums/topic.html?b=2&f=219&t=182242&page=1


----------



## Neo9710

Solscud007 said:


> I dont know if anyone has ARMS mounts, but Larue Tactical has thrown the gauntlet down.
> 
> ARMS is suing Larue for copyright infringement. Arms is offering LArue customers to intentionaly break their Larue mounts for a free ARMS mount.
> 
> So in response Larue is offering the same challenge. However the deadline is very soon. Break it on camera (pictures before and after) and then mail it in BEFORE shotshow.
> 
> Very tight deadline but I will do it. I dont like my ARMS mount on my M952XM. I like my Larue mount on my Eotech riser. So I will do it.
> 
> here is the challenge direct from Mark Larue
> 
> http://www.ar15.com/forums/topic.html?b=2&f=219&t=182242&page=1




OUCH!!!!! If the lawsuit is about copyright infringement, why break the mounts? Dont get me wrong! I LOVE LaRue's stuff - I bought my front grip from LaRue and I want to get a couple more...Or is it just for "My shut is better!"


----------



## Solscud007

Neo9710 said:


> OUCH!!!!! If the lawsuit is about copyright infringement, why break the mounts? Dont get me wrong! I LOVE LaRue's stuff - I bought my front grip from LaRue and I want to get a couple more...Or is it just for "My shut is better!"


 

it is pure ***** waving. Also a slap to the face with said *****. ARMS is having Larue customers break their mounts. You can figure out what that says to Larue. 

Also the mount levers are a servicable item. If the mount levers break you have to send in your mount to get repaired. I imagine, Larue wants a bunch of broken ARMS mounts to hand directly over to ARMS haha.


----------



## Neo9710

Solscud007 said:


> it is pure ***** waving. Also a slap to the face with said *****. ARMS is having Larue customers break their mounts. You can figure out what that says to Larue.
> 
> Also the mount levers are a servicable item. If the mount levers break you have to send in your mount to get repaired. I imagine, Larue wants a bunch of broken ARMS mounts to hand directly over to ARMS haha.



Who in the RIGHT mind who break a Larue Mount?!?! Well..Ill be sending in my ARMS #17 mount tomorrow!!


----------



## Solscud007

Neo9710 said:


> Who in the RIGHT mind who break a Larue Mount?!?! Well..Ill be sending in my ARMS #17 mount tomorrow!!


 

dont forget to document the breakage.

Yeah to be honest, I dont like the ARMS mounts. Its like saying "Hey break your SF for a Fenix light" or Rolex for a Tag Heuer. 

Just not the same quality.


----------



## Size15's

Please keep this thread on topic - WeaponLight Collections please!


----------



## Neo9710

Sardaukar said:


>



Is that a Fenix light?


----------



## DimeRazorback

The light that is mounted is the Surefire E2DL, the one lying on it's side is the EagleTac M2XC4.


----------



## Solscud007

I got my new larue mount for my M952XM


----------



## 1wrx7

One of my co-workers is hard up for money right now, and he decided to sell his Ruger Mini-14. For what he was asking for it... I practically stole it from him Now I have a new weapon platform to find a mount for:tinfoil:... I'll post pics when I figure out the best option for me I'd post more info, but right now I need to find all my gold necklaces and form my hair into a mohawk, and keep saying... "I pity the fool"... sorry... I grew up with the A-Team:devil:


----------



## 1wrx7

Solscud007 said:


> I was going to get the GSG-5 but didnt like the Silver nor the Gunmetal anniversary editions. So I went with the Colt M4 22LR. I still want a black GSG-5 though so I can use my MP5 SF dedicated foregrip.


 

A co-worker bought the SF MP-5 foregrip to use with his GSG.... it doesn't fit I'm sure it can be modded, but he still hasn't brought it back into work so we can figure it out... just wanted to give you a heads up. Now that H&K is making their own .22 MP5, maybe the foregrip will fit that model:candle: From what I've heard it's being manufactured by Walther though... so I have no idea what to expect. I'm just glad they haven't doubled the price of the GSG... H&K just earned a lot of points with me on that one:twothumbs... now where's my 9mm version... or preferably my .40 version


----------



## Solscud007

nice. good to know. Im glad I held out for the HK version. Sounds like they are doing the same thing as my Colt M4 22LR.


damn I want a mini 14.

I would make this.

http://troyind.com/productMINI14.html


----------



## 1wrx7

That's a nice option from Troy:twothumbs... I actually have a Troy FF rail on my S&W AR15... pricy but you get what you pay for. One of the main reasons I picked up the Mini-14 was for it's size and weight. My AR15 is more useable, but after adding the FF rail and optics it's weight became more noticeable. The Mini-14 reminded me of a M1 carbine, but with a more powerful cartridge. Even though it's nice, if I went with the Troy setup it would be like I'm trying to turn it into an AR. I have a 5.56mm and a 7.62mm AR rifle right now... along with a 5.56mm complete lower waiting for me to figure out a upper for it. I'm betting on finding a mount like I used on my AK so I can mount just a small WL. The real bonus to the Troy setup would be replacing the stock sights. I need to shoot it to be sure, but the stock sights are different from what I'm used to... meaning I don't like them right now. Once I'm at the range I might love them:shrug: I may have to take the SF M14 mount off of my AK to see if it fit's on the Mini properly.


----------



## Size15's

Lets keep this thread on topic - collections of weapon lights please.
There are plenty of other opportunities to discuss the weapons themselves.


----------



## Sardaukar

Finally bought a dedicated pistol light.


----------



## seattlite

My first HK. I don't know why I waited so long. Also, I think the X300 is the most versatile Weaponlight SF sells. Rifle/Carbine/Handgun, toggle, tape switch, Larue Mounts...I love the X-Series Weaponlights!


----------



## DaFABRICATA

*Nice Pics guys!!:naughty:*
*Keep 'em comin!!:twothumbs*


Theres a few more Scoutlights that aren't in the picture.






*Hellfighter*
*Various Military Series Handgun Weaponlights (M103-W117)*
*X-Series Weaponlights converted into E-Series*
*Streamlight TLR-2*
*Viridian Green Laser*
*M952 with Surefire L72 Red Laser*
*M951XM07*
*Black (M600) & Tan (M600C) Scoutlights*
*E1e with Koala/yclo with Rebel LED Tower Module/ Vltor Mount*
*E1B with Aleph 1 Head/ Vltor Mount*


----------



## Sardaukar

Posted this in the other thread:


----------



## Tachikoma

DaFab, you could equip an entire swat team O_O


----------



## C.F.Burgess Battery

Any suggestions for a new light "series" ? :thinking:...

Say a manufacturer with an owner that loves firearms was going to start from scratch ....


----------



## Agile54

DaFab if you decide to sell that FDE SF Scoutlight email plz. Need to replace my X300 that was on my LG.

Hard not to drop the hammer right now on a Mini-Scoutlight in FDE, less weight/length, $ & only 10 less OTF.


----------



## kindred_spirits

Took some new pictures:


----------



## Solscud007

WOW im jealous. You need a tan scoutlight now to color coordinate with your M4.


----------



## seattlite

Solscud007 said:


> WOW im jealous. You need a tan scoutlight now to color coordinate with your M4.



Tan Scoutlight like this? Although, IMHO, a FDE/TAN X300 would be better for a carbine...more compact than the Scout.


----------



## DaFABRICATA

seattlite said:


> Tan Scoutlight like this? Although, IMHO, a FDE/TAN X300 would be better for a carbine...more compact than the Scout.


 



Let me wipe this f-in drool off my keyboard:naughty:

Is that yours?

If so, you are one lucky *******!:thumbsup:


----------



## angelofwar

kindred_spirits said:


> Took some new pictures:


 
Two questions...does a red-dot really help on a shot-gun? Also, what's in the blue shells? I have this same set-up on a Marine Magnum minus the eotech and pistol grip...I've already decided on the pistol grip, but wasn't sure on the red-dot...is it that much of an advantage??? Thanks for any insight, and sweet guns BTW!

EDIT: 3rd question, who makes the sling adapter you have on the mag tube??? I was looking at getting the SF one (M24???), since the stock one doesn't work with the weapon lights...


----------



## seattlite

DaFABRICATA said:


> Let me wipe this f-in drool off my keyboard:naughty:
> 
> Is that yours?
> 
> If so, you are one lucky *******!:thumbsup:



Yup its mine. Bought it last July, but have yet to fire....just a safe queen for now. Hopefully when my Vortex 1-4x comes in April, I'll take it to the range. The 512/3x is a bit to heavy for such a light rifle. I also have to move the charging handle to the other side so my knuckles will clear the mount QD levers.


----------



## Shawn L

AR15 with X400


----------



## toby_pra

WOW! :thumbsup:


----------



## DaFABRICATA

Got a black HA M111D in the mail today!
Seems to be either a very early version or a prototype.
Has the old M3 head and the bulbs base was anodized gold and not labeled.
I have never seen or heard of the M111's being available in black.
It also has a removable pressure switch that screws onto a gold plated terminal, Very Cool!!
The logo looks just like the one on my Black HA M6 body, old "crosshair logo" with the letters spread out and a different font style. 
The thumb release is also bigger and beefier and seem to come off easier than the other ones I've had.
Here it is on the R8 just because it can..
It fits the XD45 perfectly with the pressure switch attached.

_*S&W M&P R8*_
_*S&W M&P 360CT*_
_*Extrema Ratio "Shrapnal*_
_*Surefire M2/ IR*_ 







*XD-45/ M111D*






:laughing: _Inspired by this thread:_ https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/265077


----------



## angelofwar

OMG! I'd crap my pants just looking at that thing...no need to keep it loaded! Was this bezel an older version of the M3? I though the original M3 bezel was the round ribbed one???

Very nice lights and weapons...and a very unique weapon light at that. That may have been a special order for a military unit, I'm guessing...as these were first developed at the request of Delta Force and then the Navy Seals wanted some water-proof (dive rated) weapon lghts for their combat swimmers, and I could see them ordering them in black t go with there black flight/dive suits at the time. Looking at the low serial number, I'm sure SF kept track of unique military orders back then when they were first getting started, and they may be able to tell ya if ya contacted them??? 

Now I just need to find a way to get an X400 on a Taurus Judge :twothumbs


----------



## DaFABRICATA

angelofwar said:


> OMG! I'd crap my pants just looking at that thing...no need to keep it loaded! Was this bezel an older version of the M3? I though the original M3 bezel was the round ribbed one???
> 
> Very nice lights and weapons...and a very unique weapon light at that. Now I just need to find a way to get an X400 on a Taurus Judge :twothumbs


 


Lol! I like it too!
This bezel predates the bezel which you are refering to.
I believe there are 3 versions of the M3 head...i think:thinking:


----------



## Lee Indy

Jet Beam JETIII-M olight offset mount and RM-01


----------



## Size15's

DaFABRICATA said:


> Lol! I like it too!
> This bezel predates the bezel which you are refering to.
> I believe there are 3 versions of the M3 head...i think:thinking:


I've got a photo showing five or six different 'M3' bezels.
I have four different ones myself.

The M3 and M6 (M1 and M2 in their original proto-type states) were Black HA.
The first M500 type models were black. 
I think SureFire decided to go for natural HA when they launched and established their 'new' Millennium Series because
1) Natual HA is more durable
2) It gave/gives the Millennium Series it's family colours
3) It looks more distinctive, setting it apart from boring old classic black.
4) Nobody else was doing it

I've seen photos of the screw-connected switch before. It may be in very old publicity materials...


----------



## seattlite

DaFABRICATA said:


> Got a black HA M111D in the mail today!
> Seems to be either a very early version or a prototype.
> Has the old M3 head and the bulbs base was anodized gold and not labeled.
> I have never seen or heard of the M111's being available in black.
> It also has a removable pressure switch that screws onto a gold plated terminal, Very Cool!!
> The logo looks just like the one on my Black HA M6 body, old "crosshair logo" with the letters spread out and a different font style.
> The thumb release is also bigger and beefier and seem to come off easier than the other ones I've had.
> Here it is on the R8 just because it can..
> It fits the XD45 perfectly with the pressure switch attached.
> 
> _*S&W M&P R8*_
> _*S&W M&P 360CT*_
> _*Extrema Ratio "Shrapnal*_
> _*Surefire M2/ IR*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *XD-45/ M111D*



WOW....where the heck do you find these lights....NICE!!!!!! I gotta get me a wheel gun....NICE!


----------



## kindred_spirits

angelofwar said:


> Two questions...does a red-dot really help on a shot-gun? Also, what's in the blue shells? I have this same set-up on a Marine Magnum minus the eotech and pistol grip...I've already decided on the pistol grip, but wasn't sure on the red-dot...is it that much of an advantage??? Thanks for any insight, and sweet guns BTW!
> 
> EDIT: 3rd question, who makes the sling adapter you have on the mag tube??? I was looking at getting the SF one (M24???), since the stock one doesn't work with the weapon lights...



It depends on what you are comfortable with.

The EoTech definitely helps speed target acquisition for me. Engaging multiple targets is easier, just paint the target and pull the trigger. I'm using Federal Flight Control 00 buck, so you definitely have to aim when shooting within 25 yards. This ammo makes a single hole pattern at 15 yards. Shooting slugs is also very accurate out to 100 yards with the EoTech. 

The blue shells are Federal "Tactical" Slugs.

The magazine clamp/sling mount is made by Mesa Tactical.


----------



## angelofwar

Man, DaFab...I was gonna get a L72 for my AR until I saw the $500 price tag...are they getting out of the laser business? The lasers were on their sight beginning of last year but mysteriously disappeared.

Got the parts btw...I'll have to throw them on my AR/870 and post some pics...


----------



## angelofwar

kindred_spirits said:


> It depends on what you are comfortable with.
> 
> The magazine clamp/sling mount is made by Mesa Tactical.


 
I'll stick with the bead until I can get a ghost ring sight...but that Mesa Tact. sling holder is definitely on my list.

Finally able to get a group photo together...

Up First...

AR-15 w/ collapsible stock/quad rail/ Surefire L4 on M78 mount...

S&W Sigma .40cal w/ Insight M4

870 Marine Magnum (18.5" Barrel), extended Mag, SF 618FA, B-Square mount for extra light/optic.






M3/M6/HL1-A-TN, and Boker "Cop Tool" for good measure...and you can see the Shot-shell holder installed on the reciever...the rounds are two ea. 00-Buck/2-3/4" slug/3" Turkey Load...
EDIT: Whoops...left out the C3 w/ Malkoff M-60...






And my original 918FA, before I got my L60 (thanks DaFab)...


----------



## angelofwar

DaFABRICATA said:


> Lol! I like it too!
> This bezel predates the bezel which you are refering to.
> I believe there are 3 versions of the M3 head...i think:thinking:


 
Yeah, I found a few more going through my catalogs...

Here's the one's I have found, from the newest to oldest...

1. Current Designed (fluted hexagonal)

2. Round, ribbed (like a larger version of the M2 bezel)

3. Round, not ribbed, like the M6 bezel minus the fluting...

Maybe Al can chime in and make us privey to a few more models???

Also, looking up the W111 on their NSN list from an older catalog, it's described as "deep submersible"...Does that mean it's water proof...LOL! Wish I had a light (and pistol) I could swim with!


----------



## Size15's

If we ignore the crenelated bezel features for the moment and concentrate on the overall bezel design, there are at least five:


----------



## Size15's

angelofwar said:


> Also, looking up the W111 on their NSN list from an older catalog, it's described as "deep submersible"...Does that mean it's water proof...LOL! Wish I had a light (and pistol) I could swim with!


"N" (Navy) indicates 30 metres
In Classic WeaponLight terminology "H" was used for 30 metres.
And if the switching was stiffened up to prevent activation due to water pressure, "K" was used (still 30 metres).

The Military Series (W-Series) handgun WeaponLights were designed to be waterproof right from the start. They were created at the specific request of an 'elite unit [of combat swimmers] in Naval Special Warfare' and I seem to recall from the time that SureFire spared no expense in doing so. The need was great and time was short. 
Some catalog blurb says "waterproof over 100ft" (over 30 metres or 3 atmospheres of water).
However, other specifications in other sources state "2 ATM" which is 67ft or 20 metres. Which is what the X200 and X300 are rated to (22 metres).

The whole waterproofness thing is very complicated and confusing! :thinking:


----------



## Solscud007

I may be getting a new platform to put my Surefire MP5 dedicated light.


----------



## angelofwar

Solscud007 said:


> I may be getting a new platform to put my Surefire MP5 dedicated light.


 
German Sports guns (GSG) has a nice .22 replica of the Heckler & Koch MP5...with or w/o suppressor! From what I heard it's fully compatible with all HK MP%5 accesories/add-ons.

Thanks for the pic's of the M3 bezels Al. I really need to find an older one to go with my M3 body...a newer head on a "cross-hairs logo" M3 (S/N 00356) just doesn't seem right...


----------



## Solscud007

angelofwar said:


> German Sports guns (GSG) has a nice .22 replica of the Heckler & Koch MP5...with or w/o suppressor! From what I heard it's fully compatible with all HK MP%5 accesories/add-ons.
> 
> Thanks for the pic's of the M3 bezels Al. I really need to find an older one to go with my M3 body...a newer head on a "cross-hairs logo" M3 (S/N 00356) just doesn't seem right...




im actually got my sights set on the Umarex HK MP5.


----------



## cmacclel

angelofwar said:


> German Sports guns (GSG) has a nice .22 replica of the Heckler & Koch MP5...with or w/o suppressor! From what I heard it's fully compatible with all HK MP%5 accesories/add-ons.
> 
> Thanks for the pic's of the M3 bezels Al. I really need to find an older one to go with my M3 body...a newer head on a "cross-hairs logo" M3 (S/N 00356) just doesn't seem right...


 

I heard GSG is getting sued and is not making the .22's anymore.....though I have not researched this myself.

Mac


----------



## Solscud007

cmacclel said:


> I heard GSG is getting sued and is not making the .22's anymore.....though I have not researched this myself.
> 
> Mac




while this is OT:

Yes they were sued and HK won. However GSG has redesigned their GSG-5 and now it is called GSG-522. 

here is a blog that details the differences.
http://www.thefirearmblog.com/blog/2010/02/08/atis-new-gsg-522/

GSG is making a 110rd drum mag for it haha. 

Im wondering how compatible the GSG or the new HK MP5 22 are with surefire foregrips.


----------



## Solscud007

Solscud007 said:


> while this is OT:
> 
> Yes they were sued and HK won. However GSG has redesigned their GSG-5 and now it is called GSG-522.
> 
> here is a blog that details the differences.
> http://www.thefirearmblog.com/blog/2010/02/08/atis-new-gsg-522/
> 
> GSG is making a 110rd drum mag for it haha.
> 
> Im wondering how compatible the GSG or the new HK MP5 22 are with surefire foregrips.


Here is my new weaponlight holder. GSG-5. I need to get the surefire offset mount. I cannot get the Shock isolating bezel on there if I dont.


----------



## Size15's

Solscud007,
Please can you resize your image in line with our rules.
You're welcome to provide a link to the larger image should people desire to see it embiggened.


----------



## seattlite

Anyone have info on this guy:

http://militarytimes.com/blogs/gear...eaponlight-if-the-x300-and-scout-light-mated/
http://militarytimes.com/blogs/gear...es/surefire-m720/011910od_SurefireM720V02.jpg

http://militarytimes.com/blogs/gear...es/surefire-m720/011910od_SurefireM720V04.jpg


----------



## Size15's

seattlite said:


> Anyone have info on this guy:
> 
> http://militarytimes.com/blogs/gear...eaponlight-if-the-x300-and-scout-light-mated/
> http://militarytimes.com/blogs/gear...es/surefire-m720/011910od_SurefireM720V02.jpg
> 
> http://militarytimes.com/blogs/gear...es/surefire-m720/011910od_SurefireM720V04.jpg


Since your question is specific to a particular WeaponLight rather than a Collection why not start a new thread on SureFire's RAID Series WeaponLights so they can be discussed. This thread is not the appropriate place.
Also, please follow our rules on hotlinking images.


----------



## angelofwar

Just got my M962 (thanks Tundra Trader!), so I thought I'd post some pic's, along with his side-kick...






And one more for drool factor...






The Boom Stick is a Remington 870 Marine Magnum w/ ATN Side Saddle. The lights are SF 918FA (on the fore-end), and an L4, mounted with the M78 mount on a B-Square Mag tube mount.

The AR is an 18" Double Star 5.56/.223 w/ Quad-Rail/adustable stock. THe lights are an M962, w/ XM07 tape switch in the Fore-Grip (which holds 3-extra CR123's), and a 660 w/ P60 and a G2 tail cap mounted w/ the M79 mount, for a back-up light. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Size15's

angelofwar said:


> The AR is an 18" Double Star 5.56/.223 w/ Quad-Rail/adustable stock. THe lights are an M962, w/ XM07 tape switch in the Fore-Grip (which holds 3-extra CR123's), and a 660 w/ P60 and a G2 tail cap mounted w/ the M79 mount, for a back-up light.


Since the 660 is the Classic Universal Barrel-Mounted WeaponLight that comes with the M10 and M14 mounting combination, and previously U04, now XM07 switch, I suggest that a more accurate name for the WeaponLight you have built is an:
M79 mounted 650-00(Z72)

I'm still considering 650-Z72 though...

Al


----------



## Justin Case

Is your side saddle set up for select slug or something?


----------



## angelofwar

Justin Case said:


> Is your side saddle set up for select slug or something?


 
Slug and Turkey-Load

Yeah, Al...I wasn't about to try and actually name that thing...


----------



## Sardaukar




----------



## Justin Case

Solscud007 said:


> Here is my new weaponlight holder. GSG-5. I need to get the surefire offset mount. I cannot get the Shock isolating bezel on there if I dont.



Even with the offset adapter, it's a tight fit if you have a suppressor or other attachment to the 3-lug barrel:


----------



## Illum

DaFABRICATA said:


> A few new additions...



I didn't know theres a civilian market for grenades...oo:


----------



## DaFABRICATA

Illum said:


> I didn't know theres a civilian market for grenades...oo:


 

...It's inert...:sigh:


----------



## icpd30

Seattlite, 

That SF M111+KT4 on the Beretta blew me away! Very cool.


----------



## angelofwar

DaFABRICATA said:


> ...It's inert...:sigh:


 
The blue handle gives it away...that's an M67 right?


----------



## angelofwar

Justin Case said:


> Even with the offset adapter, it's a tight fit if you have a suppressor or other attachment to the 3-lug barrel:


 
I think that thing would look awesome with an L60 and suppressor mount, to where the bezel lines up right at the edge of the suppressor, so there's no shadow! I was gonna get one of these until I found out they (apparently) quit making them.


----------



## Justin Case

I'd have to try it again, but IIRC an L60 just won't fit under the Gemtech Raptor suppressor. Even if I use a Z44 bezel and an LED lamp, I think the light collides with the Raptor.

The A17 is adjustable in that you can rotate the light around the attachment point to position the head where you'd like it. I put it at 6 o'clock, but you could rotate it up higher. I'd have to check if it can make it up to 11 o'clock without hitting the tri-lock housing.

What were you going to get until you found out it was no longer made? An MP5?


----------



## Solscud007

You can get the A17. I think optics planet still has them.

Worst case G&P makes a clone. I was going to try that out for my GSG-5. 

I dont like the shadow.


----------



## balloo93

Solarforce L2M (reverse clicky from DX) in a viking tactics mount. Glow ring for giggles, but it has been removed.


----------



## angelofwar

Sweet set-up, Baloo!


----------



## Solscud007

I will be getting a new weaponlight holder. Probably the most expensive weapon mount ever. 

TDI Kriss Super V. It has an integrated mount right above the barrel for Surefire e-series lights.

will post pics when I get it this week.


----------



## DaFABRICATA

Solscud007 said:


> I will be getting a new weaponlight holder. Probably the most expensive weapon mount ever.
> 
> TDI Kriss Super V. It has an integrated mount right above the barrel for Surefire e-series lights.
> 
> will post pics when I get it this week.


 



NICE!!

I've heard lots of good things about that beast!

Looking forward to pics and your comments about how it shoots!

I was checkin one out the day I bought my R8.:devil:


----------



## angelofwar

Can't wait for the pics, Solscud!!! Although the L4 looks sweet in an M78, I'm sure it has nothing on this!

You know yer a bad *** light company when gun mfg's start building guns around your lights!!!


----------



## Solscud007

Exactly!!! The Kriss is a fancy light holder. It could be considered a really, really expensive light mount. That just happens to have a weapon integrated into the light mount haha. Most pictures I have seen and research, shows the E1L or E1B mounted into the light. while that is great and all, I want to go big. Im gonna my VTAC-L4 (aka E2DL w/ KX2C) then I may get a Malkoff VME head and M60 MCE for some serious light output. I dont know if the VME head will clear the barrel shroud. All the more reason to SBR!!!

Im finally moving up from toy gun calibers.


----------



## Solscud007

balloo93 said:


> Solarforce L2M (reverse clicky from DX) in a viking tactics mount. Glow ring for giggles, but it has been removed.




Nice Magpul AFG. I barely noticed it. Would you mind counting the spaces/notches that the AFG takes up? Im curious to know if I can mount that to the Kriss.


----------



## balloo93

Solscud007 said:


> Nice Magpul AFG. I barely noticed it. Would you mind counting the spaces/notches that the AFG takes up? Im curious to know if I can mount that to the Kriss.



I'll count them later today, but they almost complete;y cover a 7" carbine rail (mines a 9" mid length). *Edit to add that it takes up 12 slots and 7" of rail space.*

In the mean time, some WASR ghetto light mounts with a cheap Brinkman.


----------



## crossliner67

:huh: That is an awesome collection you have there, gents! My humble lights and blowguns don't have no business here but I might as well join the fray, hehe...My passion is rodent hunting and as of today I lack about a dozen rats to reach the 1 thou mark rat kills.http://blowgun.lefora.com/2010/04/18/carbon-fiber-dart-construction/#post15 
http://blowgun.lefora.com/2010/01/06/new-hunting-blowgun-for-2010-still-in-the-works-he/page2/


----------



## Solscud007

thanks balloo93. Now to get my kriss.


----------



## Solscud007

Got my kriss today. CRB/SO. Now I need to get the light adapter. I can sort of fit my eseries into the hole but there is not enough purchase to keep it there. one of the take down pins is in the way. The light adapter is a big collar that has a portion stick forward to grab more of the light. Also I dont think you can use the light with a pocket clip. Otherwise you need to remove the pocket clip. 

Im using my old E2E executive body where the clip is on the head. I put my KX2C on the body.

Im having issues uploading pics at the moment. So when I figure out what the hell is going on I will post pics.


----------



## Solscud007

Ok weird. Imageshack is have problems. it rotates some of my pictures and then doesnt have a direct link.


Anyway here is my Kriss Super V


----------



## angelofwar

Solscud007 said:


> Ok weird. Imageshack is have problems. it rotates some of my pictures and then doesnt have a direct link.
> 
> 
> Anyway here is my Kriss Super V


 
I think ti may be better with a TIR optic...have you tried both? That shadow must be horrendous with a reflectored light??? Looks sweet though!


----------



## Solscud007

KX2C is TIR optic.

oh yeah the kriss is SOOOOO MUCH FUN to shoot.


----------



## balloo93

Solscud007 said:


> Ok weird. Imageshack is have problems. it rotates some of my pictures and then doesnt have a direct link.
> 
> 
> Anyway here is my Kriss Super V



Very nice! I am quite envious of that sucker. Is this the carbine or the SBR version? If Carbine, do you plan on SBRing that SOB?


----------



## angelofwar

Solscud007 said:


> KX2C is TIR optic.
> 
> oh yeah the kriss is SOOOOO MUCH FUN to shoot.


 
Does that hep with the shadow, having the TIR optic?


----------



## Solscud007

angelofwar said:


> Does that hep with the shadow, having the TIR optic?



haha sadly no. However, to answer balloo93, yes i want to SBR. That should get rid of the shadow.


----------



## Solscud007

Some new pics. I got the light adapter and mag extension


----------



## DaFABRICATA

*DAMN!*

SolScud007, that sucka is SWEEEEEET LOOKIN!!:twothumbs
Can we get a pic like the 2nd from top with the light on?...that'd look cool!

I really need to get out an d do some shootin!...been WAY too long.:sigh:


----------



## Justin Case

Solscud007 said:


> Exactly!!! The Kriss is a fancy light holder. It could be considered a really, really expensive light mount.



If you think the Kriss is expensive, check out any push pin, swing down lower, registered receiver, fully transferable MP5. Like this one.


----------



## Dioni

SolScud007..


----------



## angelofwar

Who makes the foregrip on that, solscud??? I wouldn't mind checking that one out for my AR-15.


----------



## Solscud007

angelofwar said:


> Who makes the foregrip on that, solscud??? I wouldn't mind checking that one out for my AR-15.




Sadly it is an old one from like 2001. Made by SOG. it is a similar polymer to the KRISS.


----------



## Solscud007

got a new weapon. Glock 21C.


----------



## Sardaukar

Great pictures. :thumbsup:


----------



## Solscud007

Sardaukar said:


> Great pictures. :thumbsup:




Thanks


----------



## Makarov

Can't really find a good subforum to post this in, so I'll settle for this thread.

I got hold of a HK USP weaponslight from a tactical yardsale about a month ago. Bought it on a whim since the price was right and I've got a buddy with a USP compact that wanted a weaponslight. The light didn't fit the compact, so I've decided to pass it on(since I'm a Glock person myself)

Now this is a old Surefire(supposedly), but I'm having a hard time finding out any info on it(I'd like to be sure about what I'm selling). It doesn't have any markings, neither Laser products or Surefire. 
I've got a 1st gen Surefire forend on my 500, and it has the Laser products logo on the side. I've also got an oldstyle HK rifle light who says Laser products, but there's no logo on the USP light.

The light looks like a Surefire model 609, but is shorter and runs only a 3V bulb. Aluminum body, fit and finish in on par with my other Surefires(The head looks exactly the same as both the other lights from the same time period), and the bulb says 3V lamp Laser Products R30.

Here's some pictures of the light:

















So, do I have a real Surefire?
And, as a bonus question, how much might it be worth?(It looks like it's mostly stayed in a safe)

Any info is appreciated 

And, just to be on topic(and since the pic was already in my Imageshack account...);

My 18" 500 with goodies. I've put a Dealextreme LED upgrade in the forend, and so far it has taken the abuse.


----------



## Size15's

If it's for the H&K USP40 / USP45 then it uses the H09R Housing.
The R indicates the SlimLine remote switch rather than the previous tape pressure switch on a short cable.
A 3V (one-SF123) version features the L30 Lamp Module (R30 lamp) making it model 309R.

Al


----------



## Makarov

Thanks for the fast reply Size 
So no chance this is a knockoff light then?

As I understand it the light fit the USP compact(in 9mm), it's just too long for the shorter frame. 
Just realized that I had a MMS photo of the light on the gun:


----------



## motorwerks

Solscud007 said:


> got a new weapon. Glock 21C.



WTF are these Bodies, I cant find them anyplace on the Surefire website.


----------



## DaFABRICATA

motorwerks said:


> WTF are these Bodies, I cant find them anyplace on the Surefire website.


 


Discontinued Millennium Series Handgun Weaponlights.
M103/M111...several other models

They sometimes show up on eBay and rarely in the marketplace here on CPF.

If you are looking for one, try contacting member 1WRX7 as I think he has one he might part with.


----------



## Size15's

Makarov said:


> Thanks for the fast reply Size
> So no chance this is a knockoff light then?
> 
> As I understand it the light fit the USP compact(in 9mm), it's just too long for the shorter frame.
> Just realized that I had a MMS photo of the light on the gun:


SureFire's description does not mention that it fits the Compact. Which fits with it not fitting the Compact. In fact, the Nitrolon (P-Series), Millennium (M-Series) and Military (W-Series) versions do specifically state they are not for the Compact.

It is a genuine SureFire WeaponLight back from the days before branding. Back then there was only SureFire/Laser Products!


----------



## Size15's

SureFire handgun WeaponLights

Classic - inline batteries, either one or two cells.
Nitrolon (P-Series) - Polymer two-SF123A (side-by-side).
Millennium (M-Series) - three-SF123A (side-by-side-by-side).
Military (W-Series) - two-SF123A (side-by-side).

Note that the collection of photos shows a Nitrolon (P-Series) with a BeamFilter, and three photos of a Millennium (M-Series) model.
It does not show a Military (W-Series) model.

Al


----------



## Makarov

Size15's said:


> It is a genuine SureFire WeaponLight back from the days before branding. Back then there was only SureFire/Laser Products!



That's good, then I can put it out for sale without a worry 

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## motorwerks

Makarov said:


> That's good, then I can put it out for sale without a worry
> 
> Thanks again for the help.


feel free to PM be about that before you put it up in marketplace :twothumbs


----------



## shipwreck

A PS90 and MSAR AUG - with Inova XO lights.

Both also have XPS EOtechs and the PS90 has a Lasermax Unimax in front of the Eotech.


----------



## secureone

Patriot said:


> ASA15 with ITI M6X, CompM2, Beta-Cmag.




Darn it now i have to replace my keyboard again. drool


----------



## Solscud007

shipwreck said:


> A PS90 and MSAR AUG - with Inova XO lights.
> 
> Both also have XPS EOtechs and the PS90 has a Lasermax Unimax in front of the Eotech.




I noticed you mounted your front Magpul BUIS backwards. I had to think about that a little haha. But I guess that works. it shouldnt affect zero. 

That is a lot of stuff to cram on that small rail. Very nice. I suggest a modification. I only have a Tokyo Marui Airsoft P90 so i dont know if it will translate well over to the PS90. But I hate mouting lights on the upper side rails. tape switches are kinda annoying. i mounted a small rail right where you mounted your tape switch. But on the other side. Then I can mount anything on there and activate it with my thumb.


----------



## shipwreck

Yes, others have mounted the front Magpul sight backwards for the front sight - on an AUG. Yes, with the small rail real estate, its a must have.

As for the PS90 - I just added the Unimax laser a few weeks ago. I prev had a 511 EOtech for over 3.5 years. I got the XPS on the MSAR, and I decided to just standardize both guns, so I could keep just 1 battery size. 

Plus, the battery life on the XPS is better, and the XPS is smaller than the N battery sized 511.

I played with the pressure switch for 2 weeks - placing it all over with painters tape, until I decided where I wanted it permanently.

There is no real way to mount a rail in the polymer stock without messing it up possibly, and also destroying the warranty. There is a TDI rail that can be mounted in that block depression of the metal receiver, but it requires drilling a hole all the way thru the receiver. And, that would still be high for a pressure switch. There is really no other solution.


----------



## Solscud007

Here is my latest weapon light. SF M910. It came with a M3 bezel. bah, LF Seraph P7!!!!


----------



## shipwreck

Very nice weapon. If I didn't have the PS90 and all the stuff that goes along with it, I may have taken a look at getting a Kriss.


----------



## bigchelis

Here is my Surefire P111 Pistol weaponlight. I bored out the light to fit every P60 drop-in and now I can fit and use any P60 drop-in. Yes, LED or Incandescent drop-ins it uses them both.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:











Note: For LED lights with normal polarity I put the cell or cells backwards and it works perfect. For Incandescent lamps I put them normally.


----------



## Solscud007

It looks like you are using a spacer? inbetween the black cell and the light contact?


----------



## bigchelis

Solscud007 said:


> It looks like you are using a spacer? inbetween the black cell and the light contact?


 

It is a dummy CR123. Some of my LED P60 drop-ins are rated 3~4.2v, thus I need a spacer. For my other LED P60 drop-ins that allow up to 8.4V I use 2 IMR 16340's but with the cell facing backwards due to the reverse polarity issues this P111 has.:thumbsup:


----------



## Solscud007

shipwreck said:


> There is no real way to mount a rail in the polymer stock without messing it up possibly, and also destroying the warranty. There is a TDI rail that can be mounted in that block depression of the metal receiver, but it requires drilling a hole all the way thru the receiver. And, that would still be high for a pressure switch. There is really no other solution.




Here is my airsoft version. I had earlier relocated the rails to the postion you mentioned for the TDI rail. Just remove the stock rails. map out the holes needed and drill them out. then screw the rails in that location. the only problem is that the rails now sit closer to the reciever and makes mounting a slight issue. only certain things can mount there. like my Scoutlight body.





















Here you can see the rail. I drilled into the lower reciever and screwed it in.


----------



## shipwreck

Well, drilling the receiver on the real one will kill the warranty. FN is real big on any tampering with the receiver (short barreling it voids the warranty), or any messing with the trigger pack to lighten the trigger.

I used to run the FN Forum. There is a sponsor there that will install a laser into the stock. Doing that will void the warranty as well.

But thanks for the suggestion. The pressure switch is for the laser actually - and the only other way to activate it is with the manual switch on the back. You really only use that setup when its mounted on a handgun. So, there isn't really anyway around the pressure switch w/o making the operation more complicated.

I have the switch far enough forward that I do not activate the laser unless I really want to. I prev had a cheaper laser with a tiny pressure switch. I was able to put that on the very front, flat part of the polymer stock below the barrel. But the Lasermax pressure switch is much too long for that.


----------



## Solscud007

shipwreck said:


> Well, drilling the receiver on the real one will kill the warranty. FN is real big on any tampering with the receiver (short barreling it voids the warranty), or any messing with the trigger pack to lighten the trigger.
> 
> I used to run the FN Forum. There is a sponsor there that will install a laser into the stock. Doing that will void the warranty as well.
> 
> But thanks for the suggestion. The pressure switch is for the laser actually - and the only other way to activate it is with the manual switch on the back. You really only use that setup when its mounted on a handgun. So, there isn't really anyway around the pressure switch w/o making the operation more complicated.
> 
> I have the switch far enough forward that I do not activate the laser unless I really want to. I prev had a cheaper laser with a tiny pressure switch. I was able to put that on the very front, flat part of the polymer stock below the barrel. But the Lasermax pressure switch is much too long for that.



that is dissapointing to hear about FN. a friend of mine SBR his PS90. One good thing about KRISS USA is that you can send them your Kriss and they will SBR it for you. That way it is all approved and no voided warranty. I want to but it really limits my options of where I will move in the future or be able to bring the Kriss.


----------



## shipwreck

Honestly - the entire size of the PS90 is 26 inches. It's so small that short barreling isn't that necessary, IMHO. 

On the gun forums there seems to be a mixed bag about Kriss reliability. But I've had my Ps90 about 3.5 years, and I really love it


----------



## Solscud007

shipwreck said:


> Honestly - the entire size of the PS90 is 26 inches. It's so small that short barreling isn't that necessary, IMHO.
> 
> On the gun forums there seems to be a mixed bag about Kriss reliability. But I've had my Ps90 about 3.5 years, and I really love it




yes and no. i have a hard time finding people who actually own a kriss let alone use one. not just people who rent it for an hour. As my carbine instructor said, you need to work the bugs out of any system before you can really rely on it.

The most problems people have are simple things and I believe operator error more so than the weapon. So far after 800 rds I have only had one round fail to feed. That may be due to improper cleaning. but this was within the first 150 rounds of the gun from day 1. so issues will arise. 

I ran 600 rounds last weekend during a carbine course. the only problems I had were loading a fully loaded mag on a closed bolt. it is not easy to do. best to insert on an open bolt. Other than that no reliability issues.

There is a lot of disinformation being spread by people who dont have one or have only used it for a very short time. It is very easy for "keyboard commandos" to read rumors and hear rumors and spread them. But unless they own one and have really ran the Kriss, I would take their negative criticisms with a bucket of salt. 

of course im bias cause i own one. But im trying to be open and honest about my experiences. Since no one else seems to be voicing his experiences publicly like me.


oh yeah can you take a pic of the Lasermax tape switch? how does it attach to the laser max unit?

i think my next firearm is a toss up between building up an AR or just getting a PS90. I do like the PS90.


----------



## shipwreck

ItWell, I hear what you are saying. I discount the "rental" threads - but do remember a few people who claimed to have owned one and posted complaints about it.

One thing I love about the Ps90 is that it is 120% reliable. In all the magazine reviews I have read, its commented on how reliable it is. And, on the FN Forum forum, I never see any complaints about the weapons operation (just endless debates about the caliber).

The Unimax replaces the whole manual switch tail section with a new tail section with the pressure switch attached.

I found a couple of stock pics on Google images of it that may help yyou:


----------



## kito109654

My two month old build and it's dedicated weaponlight, a Fenix TK11 R2 riding in a LaRue Offset light mount. I'm at about 1300 rounds with the light attached.


----------



## Solscud007

what does your dust cover say?


----------



## Sardaukar

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Molon_labe


----------



## Solscud007

Sardaukar said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Molon_labe




ahh thanks


----------



## kito109654

Indeed.


----------



## Walterk

I dont know if it's healthy, but assume this must be big fun when living in the US. 

I wonder; do you have to align/re-adjust your lights (or scope for that matter) anytime you take it off and on the barrel?


----------



## kito109654

Walterk said:


> I dont know if it's healthy, but assume this must be big fun when living in the US.
> 
> I wonder; do you have to align/re-adjust your lights (or scope for that matter) anytime you take it off and on the barrel?


 
Your post is vague; you don't know if what's healthy? 

Well, on my rifle, the Eotech will return to zero if I remove it as long as I reinstall it on the same picatinny slot. A scope in a LaRue mount will return to zero if removed and reinstalled as well. 

The lights don't get adjusted or aligned with anything, think of the size of the hotspot. The lights will be pointing the right direction if a decent mount is used and nothing changes by unmounting and remounting them.


----------



## Walterk

Thx for the information, expected some re-adjustment needed. 

I think I would like using fire-arms, but not sorrow it is for most part illegal where I live. Dont want to start that discussion. Just expressing that I feel you can have a hobby that is more complicated here.

Edit 11.06.09: I started a thread in the Cafe about an American fire-fighter that was on TV. The fragment was very funny and went world-wide. He was high from weed as he inhaled smoke while fighting a fire in a house with a cannabis greenery growshop.
That posting got a lock. Very quickly. Because it was about weed.

Just to show you that countrys have different cultures and laws.


----------



## kito109654

Walterk said:


> Thx for the information, expected some re-adjustment needed.
> 
> *I think I would like using fire-arms*, but not sorrow it is for most part illegal where I live. Dont want to start that discussion. Just expressing that I feel you can have a hobby that is more complicated here.


 

I'm quite sure you would.


----------



## seattlite

I couldn't quite get the X300 to latch:


----------



## gt_mule

Nothing special. Waiting on the Magpul midlength h-guard to finish my KISS build. The other one currently runs a P60L with a Nailbender SST-50 replacing it soon.

*
























*


----------



## Solscud007

seattlite said:


> I couldn't quite get the X300 to latch:




Yeah My sig Mosquito had the same problems with my X200. I had to file down the back of the X200 so that it sits just a smidge further back to engage the slot in the rail.


----------



## seattlite

Older Steamlight TLR-2 on a Sig 226 .40, Factory Nickel:


----------



## kindred_spirits

I'll revive this thread with a new X300 on my P229:


----------



## Shawn L

Springfield MC Operator with Surefire X400.


----------



## Tachikoma

Here's a WX150 on my USP.45


----------



## Monocrom

Tachikoma said:


> Here's a WX150 on my USP.45


 
I think you forgot something.


----------



## Tachikoma

Monocrom said:


> I think you forgot something.


 
Ehm, just a minor thing 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Pardon me for the quality and the angle, I've used a webcam...


----------



## shipwreck

Shawn L said:


> Springfield MC Operator with Surefire X400.



Nice MC Operator - I had one with a magwell I had added. Sold it to pay for 1/2 of an Ed Brown 1911 in the summer of 2009 - but I do miss it. The rail cut down a little more on felt recoil...


----------



## Solscud007

shipwreck said:


> Nice MC Operator - I had one with a magwell I had added. Sold it to pay for 1/2 of an Ed Brown 1911 in the summer of 2009 - but I do miss it. The rail cut down a little more on felt recoil...





Wow that is a sexy pistol.


----------



## AR_Shorty

Here's mine:


----------



## Size15's

Please respect the image size limits we have here on CPF.
In times gone by this was to ensure that those still on dial-up didn't have to regret attempting to view threads.
In the now-a-day this is to ensure that those viewing CPF on the move - can enjoy threads on their mobile devices.

Cheers

Al


----------



## Good day

seattlite said:


> Lets see'um. Mounted, unmounted, whatever condition, whatever manufacturer. Here's my small collection thus far:
> 
> Top to Bottom: SF X200A; SF M111; SF P116C; M600 Body+E2D Tailcap+Optics HQ TLS Head; M972 Clone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Streamlight TLR-2


 Wow ,cool ,cool . I'm sure these collections spent you much money,great collections :thumbsup:


----------



## Good day

DaFABRICATA said:


> This thread needs a bump!!
> My modded X200 is at Surefire right now, so it's MIA.
> 
> Anyway here's where my weaponlight collection stands now.


 Another great collector,may i ask you taked how long time on these collection :thumbsup:


----------



## Solscud007

AR_Shorty said:


> Here's mine:




what is that thing on the end of your M300? is that a beam filter?


----------



## Size15's

It is an FM5x BeamFilter. I'd guess FM57 BeamCover to prevent accidental discharges...


----------



## Sean

KM4 attached to the M500A:


----------



## Solscud007

Sean said:


> KM4 attached to the M500A:




Very nice. I am jealous. I only have a KM2. Did you get the KM4 separately or with a M900?


Here is an old Glock light mount. Dunno if you guys have seen this before. I dont rememeber what it is called or who makes it. I think I got it from a gun store a few years ago. again I dont remember much of this. I do know that it comes with an adapter collar so it will work with a AA Mini Maglite. I just moved, hence the boxes in the shot, but i cant find my mini mag to show you right now.

The light mount is designed for first gen glocks that dont have rail mounts on the frame.


Here is the mount. It slides onto the trigger guard.





It fits 1" lights. I think it was designed for 6P (I dont have one handy at the moment)







Here it is mounted on the glock. It puts the light offset to the side.





As you can see it brings the tailcap right to the thumb. You can activate it with the support thumb or one handed and use the fire control thumb. If you are left handed, you are out of luck.






It works well with SF a19


----------



## Solscud007

I just received this M962 after a trading my second Scoutlight.


















I have never seen a SF weapon mount like this before. I only know of 

Dual thumb screw from SF like on my M910 but it screws onto the bottom of the light not the side like this mount.
ARMS
Larue
SFM93


----------



## AR_Shorty

Size15's said:


> It is an FM5x BeamFilter. I'd guess FM57 BeamCover to prevent accidental discharges...


 
You are correct sir!


----------



## Solscud007

Hey Al,

can you verify if SF went with different laser engraving? I notice that my M952C and my old scoutlight has yellow engraving. the M952C has never been use hard while the scoutlight has. So it excludes "dirt or oil" 

Now the newer engraving is bright.


----------



## Size15's

Solscud007 said:


> Hey Al,
> 
> can you verify if SF went with different laser engraving? I notice that my M952C and my old scoutlight has yellow engraving. the M952C has never been use hard while the scoutlight has. So it excludes "dirt or oil"
> 
> Now the newer engraving is bright.


I figured it just discolours with age, atmosphere etc.
I suppose there are plenty of factors that could influence things.


----------



## Solscud007

I suppose. As i only have two examples. My heavily beaten Scoutlight that took a tour to Iraq and back. Then there is my M952C which is pretty much shelf queened except for the brief stint I used it for airsoft.


----------



## Solscud007

Just having fun with my Nerf. 

I suppose it is extreme. But I didnt put my M3 turbo head on haha.


----------



## Sean

Solscud007 said:


> Very nice. I am jealous. I only have a KM2. Did you get the KM4 separately or with a M900?



I got it separately.


----------



## motorwerks

Solscud007 said:


> Just having fun with my Nerf.
> 
> I suppose it is extreme. But I didnt put my M3 turbo head on haha.



Wait just one second.... what the hell is that gun?????


----------



## Solscud007

motorwerks said:


> Wait just one second.... what the hell is that gun?????



hehe. It is a modified Nerf gun. purely cosmetic modifications with cheap airsoft parts and really expensive weaponlights haha


----------



## motorwerks

I need more then that!! I want one!!!! What was the original body of that thing!!!


----------



## Solscud007

motorwerks said:


> I need more then that!! I want one!!!! What was the original body of that thing!!!




Well if you look at my post I mention that the M4 looking one is called Nerf Recon.

The tan shotgun thing is called a Nerf raider.

here are pics of their stock forms


----------



## motorwerks

oops my bad I missed that.


----------



## Solscud007

Here is my ole' timey weaponlight. It is a replica kit from the 80s. Produced by Arii of Japan.

Can anyone confirm if this design was an actual weapon light of ye olde times like vietnam/korean war era?


----------



## Rezarf

AR_Shorty said:


> Here's mine:


 
Nice set of hardware there bud. I am setup very similarly. What head are you running on your Surefire Forearm? Very nice TRP too!


----------



## Solscud007

I believe that is the new LED head replacement. SF LM1

http://www.surefire.com/LM1


----------



## seattlite

Scout with an FDE Z68. I like it better than than the tape switch:





X300 on a FN 57:


----------



## Teh




----------



## angelofwar

Very nice TEH! That 870 maring Magnum looks nice! What's the barrel length on the 870 next to it? 14"? Still not sure if I'd rather spend $200 on an SBS liscense or a flashlight. I had to remove the factory lanyard ring on the barrel/mag on my marine magnum though, since I have the 918FA, with the 3-cell body and M3 bezel, since it hits the rotating ring. Very nice!


----------



## LE6920

Most of the weaponlights in the collection.


----------



## Teh

angelofwar said:


> Very nice TEH! That 870 maring Magnum looks nice! What's the barrel length on the 870 next to it? 14"? Still not sure if I'd rather spend $200 on an SBS liscense or a flashlight. I had to remove the factory lanyard ring on the barrel/mag on my marine magnum though, since I have the 918FA, with the 3-cell body and M3 bezel, since it hits the rotating ring. Very nice!



Thats a 12.5 inch barrel.
You just gave me an idea on the M3, I never thought of adding a 3 cell to that rig. How did you remove the rotating sling swivel? Did you take off the clamp completely?


----------



## angelofwar

Yes, the clamp on mine was removed completely. If you can't find an LU20 adapter (they're pretty hard too find), you can make a black one, using an L60 (what you on there currently), and an A12.


----------



## seattlite

Got me an X400. It's the brightest of all my TIR optic SF's(E2DL, LX2, KX2C, X300, etc.):


----------



## EV_007




----------



## Solscud007

A little update on the Kriss weaponlights. Now a pic with the light on!! I finally got a SR07. Love the SR07 although it is a little tougher to press the momentary. it is easier to just hit the constant on.


----------



## angelofwar

VERY nice solscud!!!


----------



## LE6920

Some Classic Surefire Weaponlights.


----------



## LE6920

And some not so classic.....


----------



## mikesantor

Good ol X300. Tried em all and these are by far my favorate pistol mounted light.


----------



## madecov




----------



## cummins4x4

Wow nice stuff. Hope some of you guys have stock in Surefire!! I have one original Laser Systems which is now Surefire fore end on my 870.


----------



## angelofwar

LE6920 said:


> Some Classic Surefire Weaponlights.



Very nice weapon-lights there LE! The most I've ever had was about 6 :0(. And some of the nicer adapters! I see some shield lights in there, and some of those old handgun lights will be worth some duckets down the road. The UM tailcaps are really nice! I've been looking for a L75 for about...I forget...if you EVER decide to part with it, holler at me!


----------



## crossliner67

Double post


----------



## crossliner67




----------



## Solscud007

Video of my MP5 SureFire grip on my friends semi auto MP5. 





Later in the video (10mins in) I turn the light on my KRISS Vector. But my friend shoots it.


----------



## Solscud007

I was experimenting with weaponlight LEGOing on my KRISS Vector.

KM2 Vampire.













M3 head on my KRISS.





BKHA Defender.


----------



## brucejiang




----------



## seattlite

Got me an Inforce INF-WML-S-WIR. High, Low, Temp, IR and Strobe.


----------



## Solscud007

Nice looking Scar. I'm intrigued by the inforce. I wonder how it stands up to the scoutlight.


----------



## seattlite

Here is the 2 cell Scout:






Inforce: 1 cell, strobe, low, electronic switch
Scout: 2 cell, bright, long throw, mechanical switch, tape switch options.

IMHO, its a good alternative to Streamlights and others, but not Surefires.


----------



## seattlite

Crimson Trace Lightguard, LTG-760, M&P 9MM Fullsize:


----------



## Illum

I'm not even sure if this is considered a weaponlight, but heres my SU-16CA. Don't laugh please 






A E2D with a 6P head and a Malkoff M60CRI all mounted on a gear sector mount does its job nicely in the field. 

The NcStar 2-7x32 scout was put on there because for the best of me couldn't get the rear irons zeroed properly [It'll jar itself loose every time. I recently upgraded to a Nikon prostaff 3-9x40, but the scope prevented me from using a weaponlight


----------



## Solscud007

Dont be embarrassed. Whatever works. At first I couldnt see the light. But very cool. that is a Keltec SU-16 right?

Here is a recent pic I took right around PF18. My latest weaponlight.


----------



## Monocrom

Solscud007 said:


> . . . My latest weaponlight.



Seems just a wee bit bulky.


----------



## Solscud007

Monocrom said:


> Seems just a wee bit bulky.




See that is the secret. The weight acts as a counterweight. It minimizes muzzle climb and recoil haha


----------



## mikesantor

Ahh, One of my favorite threads on CPF...

(And Photobucket will NOT keep this first picture rotated like I have it  ...)


----------



## Teh




----------



## tacdriver22mk2

mikesantor said:


> Ahh, One of my favorite threads on CPF...
> 
> (And Photobucket will NOT keep this first picture rotated like I have it  ...)


that is one gnar glock 17 did you really think that the gen4 texture was insufficient


----------



## seattlite

Teh said:


>



Nice Tavor!


----------



## Scube Steve

seattlite said:


> Here's a couple more......unpractical, but they light up:
> 
> SF M111+KT4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SF M111+L6P Head



The Beretta 92fs INOX has to be the best looking gun ever.


----------



## Heyjowee




----------



## seattlite

Heyjowee said:


>



VERY NICE!! Lights are cool also..especially the OD Scout and M951...you paint those yourself?


----------



## Heyjowee

seattlite said:


> VERY NICE!! Lights are cool also..especially the OD Scout and M951...you paint those yourself?



Thanks! Sure did. Rattle can job.


----------



## fstcody

My weapon light is a RomnisonRC-601 U2 binned on a bit of pic rail. 
http://i281.photobucket.com/albums/...B-A933-9599EF48D6CC-2917-000004A037F00E46.jpg


----------



## Solscud007

Finally got a gun to put on my X200.


----------



## Agile54

Solscud nice combo, Strider & Grock, my training partner runs a 21, is that the new FDE?

I don't want to veer this thread off topic but shoot that 21 Solscud as you will in all likelihood need the Apex Tact. FRE-G extractor unless you like rds. bounced off your melon, ask me how I know?


----------



## Solscud007

Agile54 said:


> Solscud nice combo, Strider & Grock, my training partner runs a 21, is that the new FDE as it appears?



Yep. I had a hard time finding one online last couple weeks. Scored this one at Cabela's. Now Glock Meister has it instock. But at least I paid $10 cheaper for mine haha.


----------



## Solscud007

I never get tired of the ridiculousness of the SF M111D.


----------



## Monocrom

That's a nice zombie-killing set-up you got there. :twothumbs


----------



## Solscud007

edited


----------



## Solscud007

New pic with my Scar 17S.












I'm pretty stoked. Paul Kim is interested in my pictures for a new website he is making.


----------



## Monocrom

Solscud007 said:


> I'm pretty stoked. Paul Kim is interested in my pictures for a new website he is making.



Very nice. Does PK have some new ideas for weapon-lights?


----------



## Solscud007

Im not sure. But all the pictures he is interested in, are of my Vampire Scoutlight mounted to my firearms. So maybe he is coming up with a new IR weapon light? I have no basis of this other than the connection that all the pictures he wants have. Aside from being firearms and surefire. 

If he does, I would be curious how it compares to the Inforce WML.


----------



## cland72

Solscud007 said:


> Im not sure. But all the pictures he is interested in, are of my Vampire Scoutlight mounted to my firearms. So maybe he is coming up with a new IR weapon light? I have no basis of this other than the connection that all the pictures he wants have. Aside from being firearms and surefire.
> 
> If he does, I would be curious how it compares to the Inforce WML.



Please keep us posted, especially if you get a website address for his new project.


----------



## Monocrom

Solscud007 said:


> Im not sure. But all the pictures he is interested in, are of my Vampire Scoutlight mounted to my firearms. So maybe he is coming up with a new IR weapon light? I have no basis of this other than the connection that all the pictures he wants have. Aside from being firearms and surefire.
> 
> If he does, I would be curious how it compares to the Inforce WML.



It's PK. Even his bad ideas make for excellent creations.


----------



## Solscud007

cland72 said:


> Please keep us posted, especially if you get a website address for his new project.




Nothing is up yet but it will be www.pk-e.com


----------



## Monocrom

Nice! Thanks for the link.


----------



## crossliner67

Mine is just an airgun-mounted rat weaponlight.. TD12 Lumintop btw. Best regards.


[/IMG]


----------



## skyfire

very nice to know PK is still checking up on CPF! :bow:
and that he is still in the flashlight industry.

i need to get me some weapons, cause i want to buy more surefires


----------



## think2x

Armytek Predator XP-G2 with Olight weapon mount.


----------



## HaileStorm

My weapon lights . I've yet to buy a streamlight. My current fave is the Predator xp-g2.


----------



## seattlite

Resized:













Your images are too large and have been replaced with links Please resize and repost.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## donny4774

wow what bas *** guns!


----------



## Subie J

Solscud007 said:


> I never get tired of the ridiculousness of the SF M111D.
> 
> img
> img



What magazine is this?


----------



## tobrien

I really love all these pics!!!

So I have a surefire collection and is the XM07 all I need so far as the gun switches go? I'm not talking about mounting solutions yet....

And how does the XM07 "system disable" feature work?

The XM07 will work with 6P and 9P bodies right?


----------



## Sardaukar

Steyr M9-A1 Pistol with Surefire X300 Light


----------



## seattlite

tobrien said:


> I really love all these pics!!!
> 
> So I have a surefire collection and is the XM07 all I need so far as the gun switches go? I'm not talking about mounting solutions yet....
> 
> And how does the XM07 "system disable" feature work?
> 
> The XM07 will work with 6P and 9P bodies right?



The XM07 will work with P-Series bodies.

There is only clicky button on the XM07. I'm thinking that the system disable is like other tailcaps..twist the tailcap to disable.


----------



## tobrien

seattlite said:


> The XM07 will work with P-Series bodies.
> 
> There is only clicky button on the XM07. I'm thinking that the system disable is like other tailcaps..twist the tailcap to disable.



Gotcha, thanks man! So it's only got the click function? Why do they show the remote pressure cable then?


----------



## seattlite

tobrien said:


> Gotcha, thanks man! So it's only got the click function? Why do they show the remote pressure cable then?



Nope...it has both...a clicky and a port for the remote switch.


----------



## seattlite

Got me a X300U....if you want a really bright weaponlight...the X300U is THE light. I'm thinking its more suited for a carbine than a pistol...but it fits the Sig Scorpion really well. I did have to do a little bit of filing on the U-Adapter to get it to fit on the Sig Scorpion rails:





Family shot with the other X-series lights:


----------



## PCC

I started making this on the lathe yesterday and finished it this morning. 






The drop-in is pressed into the body with firm hand pressure, no wrapping needed for thermal transfer.






It has a Nitrolon Z44 bezel from a G3 and a Solarforce tail cap because I wanted a reverse-clicky on this light.


----------



## MIKES250R

Ahhh bummer, this is the end of this thread! I really liked this one! Money,money money...


----------



## seattlite




----------



## Solscud007

seattlite said:


>






I am Jealous of your Tavor. No can have in NY.

Here is my recent weapon light combination.

Both can reach out to 400 yds. hehe


----------



## seattlite

Solscud007 said:


> I am Jealous of your Tavor. No can have in NY.
> ....



There are some NY Group Buy folks in the Bullpup Forum...not sure how they are able to own in in NY...but there is a thread for NY Group Buy folks. Also, your Shot Show video(I think it was your video...apologies if it was not) of the 9mm Tavor made go out and get the 9mm conversion.


----------



## Solscud007

Yeah that was my video. Tavor had to have been purchased before the Cuomo Safe Act BS. I can get a Tavor but it has to stay outside of NY state.


----------



## seattlite

I REALLY like the Inforce APL. One cell, about 200L, thin, push button activation.


----------



## Solscud007

Nice. I just wish they made it in Sand color like the WML. Is the activation button hard plastic or rubber?


----------



## seattlite

Solscud007 said:


> Nice. I just wish they made it in Sand color like the WML. Is the activation button hard plastic or rubber?


Hard plastic.


----------



## Teh

The APL is indeed a pleasent little light, its super light weight, compact 1 cell, high lumen rating for such a tiny package. Good beam pattern too. Not too hot with enough spill (perfect compromise). Good activation method with usable half sec momentary on (digital switch, light press is constant on). I can tell they did their homework with this light.
This is my first Inforce purchase and I am impressed. Did I mention it is super light?


----------



## seattlite

NICE...what model Glock is that?


----------



## Teh

A 17 Gen3 OD


----------



## tobrien

I can only imagine how dim the old old/original/very first Surefire weaponlights must've been compared to how nice they are now. I'm thinking the original ones must've been something like less than 75 lumens, right?

I guess it was better than nothing.

(let me say I've never been in a tactical situation involving clearing rooms, etc. but I'd imagine current technologies and optics are a million times safer for those who have to do the clearing since they have such an immense focus or amount of light available to them nowadays)

I'm just thinking the original ones probably didn't do much for a LEO


----------



## Solscud007

tobrien said:


> I can only imagine how dim the old old/original/very first Surefire weaponlights must've been compared to how nice they are now. I'm thinking the original ones must've been something like less than 75 lumens, right?




Actually no. The big one M111D was a M3 coverted into a pistol light. Rather than three cells in a row, they were clustered together. Anyway it can use M3 bulbs or any other M-series compatible head.

Here is mine with a Porcupine clone head.


----------



## eg1977

Sig P250 with Inforce APL


----------



## jamie.91

Love the pics in this thread :thumbsup:

Looking to buy my first weapon light soon I like the look of the streamlight TL lights, probably the 300 lumen model with no laser YAY

Gun laws are different in the UK and its virtually impossible to get a pistol ( especially at the age of 22 ), so I've done the next best thing and bought an air pistol lol


----------



## Solscud007

Teh said:


>





I think you need the new 2 Vets Arms Co. exclusive FDE APL.

It just arrived today. I put it on my FDE Glocks.


----------



## bound

[FONT=宋体]Submarine?










Camera?






X200 prototype! ! !
















Ha ha ha
I love it! ! !
:nana:lovecpf
[/FONT]


----------



## DaFABRICATA

bound, if you EVER decide to sell that X200 prototype...please keep me in mind!

VERY COOL!!! and Unusual!!

How cool! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## bound

DaFABRICATA said:


> bound, if you EVER decide to sell that X200 prototype...please keep me in mind!
> 
> VERY COOL!!! and Unusual!!
> 
> How cool! Thanks for sharing!



Hello DaFABRICATA,
I remember your booking.
It is really very beautiful, and feel better!
Brian


----------



## Solscud007

That light is soo odd. Any more information about it? I sent PK a message to see if he can explain why it was made.


----------



## seattlite

Solscud007 said:


> I think you need the new 2 Vets Arms Co. exclusive FDE APL.
> 
> It just arrived today. I put it on my FDE Glocks.



Is the FDE APL 200L?


----------



## Risky

Teh said:


> A 17 Gen3 OD



Please tell me you have this in 1900x1200 

Also what lights are those? I think that's virdian on the Sig but the other two I don't know.


----------



## AR_Shorty

I just purchased a Surefire X300 Ultra, that the seller says was made for DARPA. It carries almost all the same markings as a normal X300 Ultra, with one or two minor differences. The big difference is that this light has a greenish LED that was requested by DARPA since it is very disorienting on the receiving end. Check out the serial number. 






Here's a beamshot.


----------



## Teh

Risky said:


> Please tell me you have this in 1900x1200
> 
> Also what lights are those? I think that's virdian on the Sig but the other two I don't know.



Viridian X5L Gen2 on the SIG P226
Inforce APL on the Glock17
Insight M2 UTL (LED upgraded) on the HK USP Tactical

Not exactly that large but this may help.
https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/970477_10152835243140481_2078717198_n.jpg


----------



## marcinkov




----------



## think2x

The L60 on this forend has an M61.


----------



## Solscud007

Bought a SF 2211 during the Black Friday THANKS50 promotion. 

Here is a live fire comparison to my other weapon lights. Hell fighter included haha. 

http://youtu.be/O3ANCOb6WXM


----------



## tobrien

this thread definitely needs more love


----------



## cy

nice lights/weapons!!

strange how things end up ... early weapons lights that used a plain ole P60 bulb are now amongst the most desirable. update with a P-60 drop-in LED for cheap $$$ for state of the art performance again. 

best of all .. assuming LED is not perfectly centered. P-60 can be carefully rotated until Point of impact matches beam's hot spot. 

now you've got a dual purpose weapons light that acts as a aimpoint and light .. where ever your hotspot is pointed .. that's where your bullets are headed!

beats the crap out of any laser sight ... 

here's my old Scattergun Technologies with Surefire weapons light that uses a P-60 drop-in.


----------



## tobrien

AR_Shorty said:


> I just purchased a Surefire X300 Ultra, that the seller says was made for DARPA. It carries almost all the same markings as a normal X300 Ultra, with one or two minor differences. The big difference is that this light has a greenish LED that was requested by DARPA since it is very disorienting on the receiving end. Check out the serial number.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a beamshot.



I can't believe I never responded to this... until now.

what LED does that use? that X300 Ultra of yours is freaking awesome! can you show us what the business end looks like?


----------



## seattlite

I really like the Inforce lights:


----------



## H-nu

Man that tan FiveseveN is sexy! Night sights upgrade? The Inforce matches it perfectly!


----------



## AR_Shorty

tobrien said:


> I can't believe I never responded to this... until now.
> 
> what LED does that use? that X300 Ultra of yours is freaking awesome! can you show us what the business end looks like?



The business end looks the exact same as the regular X300U. The output is comparable to the 500 lumens I get out of my regular X300U - except its green. I would guess some type of an CREE XM-L emitter, but I'm just guessing. I've never seen another one like it for sale.


----------



## tobrien

AR_Shorty said:


> The business end looks the exact same as the regular X300U. The output is comparable to the 500 lumens I get out of my regular X300U - except its green. I would guess some type of an CREE XM-L emitter, but I'm just guessing. I've never seen another one like it for sale.


gotcha, that's interesting. I wonder if Cree made green XM-L LEDs or maybe it's a green XP-E?


----------



## DAN92

Elzetta with Winchester 1300 Defender (12-gauge)






- Low Profile Bezel
- Bravo body (2-cell)
- M60 LED Module (XR-E Q5)
- Remote Tape Switch, 12"
- Mount Surefire M17


----------



## darkmagik828




----------



## Solscud007

Slight update on the Hellfighter mounted SCAR.








With my Goal Zero Sherpa50 battery pack, I can use the 12V adapter and power the Hellfighter. Power cords and battery are in the maxpedition pack.


----------



## tobrien

if there's one thing I enjoy seeing in this thread, it's crazy setups with the Hellfighter regardless of practicality haha


----------



## Monocrom

Practicality?.... What's that?


----------



## ACP60

I was able to get a Malkoff Device fore end light to just about clear my can on my MP5:







Otherwise I do have a 628 Surefire with the rare but necessary Surefire AR17:


----------



## Agile54

I can't ID the can, who is the manufacturer of it?


----------



## tobrien

@ACP640: that last pic is absolutely sexy. Something about that offset (?) mount


----------



## cland72

That offset adapter is rare as hen's teeth, and commands a premium. Glad you were able to give it a good home on your MP5!


----------



## Solscud007

tobrien said:


> if there's one thing I enjoy seeing in this thread, it's crazy setups with the Hellfighter regardless of practicality haha



It is totally practical. I can use it as a rifle rest/monopod. Also I played with it last two nights and I can totally see things that are far, thru my scope lit up with the Hellfighter mounted.


----------



## tobrien

Solscud007 said:


> It is totally practical. I can use it as a rifle rest/monopod. Also I played with it last two nights and I can totally see things that are far, thru my scope lit up with the Hellfighter mounted.
> http://i39.servimg.com/u/f39/17/16/28/42/hf_sca10.jpg[/IG][/QUOTE]
> nice! I never thought about using it as a resting point. very cool


----------



## ACP60

tobrien said:


> @ACP640: that last pic is absolutely sexy. Something about that offset (?) mount



Thanks. It is an old but excellent condition Surefire A17 offset adapter. It was very hard to get. Bought it from someone in a gun forum who had parts from a trade. It went outta style cos most don't have a can or just use a tri rail. I myself store my gun with a Surefire tri rail just cos it takes less space.


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## ACP60

cland72 said:


> That offset adapter is rare as hen's teeth, and commands a premium. Glad you were able to give it a good home on your MP5!



Thanks. While waiting for my gun build, I also got the Malkoff Devices light that surprisingly fit without the adapter since it is slimmer.


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## ACP60

Agile54 said:


> I can't ID the can, who is the manufacturer of it?



MFI replica of the Knights Armament suppressor.


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## seattlite

Streamlight TLR-4:


----------



## magellan

Very cool.

I just have the Lumintop X10 and Weaver 20 mm weapon lights which are CR2 types. But since I collect CR2 lights I plan to buy the Streamlight model soon.


----------



## seattlite

Updated the SCAR....I prefer the Inforce WML compared with tape switch lights. Planning on upgrading the light to the WMLx in FDE compared with the desert sand WML as shown below:


----------



## tobrien

seattlite said:


> Updated the SCAR....I prefer the Inforce WML compared with tape switch lights. Planning on upgrading the light to the WMLx in FDE compared with the desert sand WML as shown below:



that is an awesome photo and a gorgeous light


----------



## veeshooter

WOW.... you guys are serious   I have a Deron Genesis 750L (which coincidentally I couldn't find any threads for on here. Are any of you familiar with it?) and a couple Surefire's that I like. I'll post some pics next time I'm home. Cheers!


----------



## Solscud007

Picked up a used but unfired Gen 2 Glock 17. Now I have an actual reason to use my old Surefire pistol lights. The Gen2 doesnt have a rail.














SF P111D


----------



## seattlite

Nice Surefire P111 and M111.

My M116 is a little earlier model than yours:


----------



## seattlite

APL matches nicely with the VP9...wish the head was flush with the end of the slide/muzzle...but its nice and thin:


----------



## seattlite

Lego Weaponlight. SF E2DL Head/Tailcap with an Arisaka Keymod one cell body:


----------



## magellan

Very cool.


----------



## seattlite

Surefire XC1:


----------



## ilksurfer

Untitled by ilk Surfer, on Flickr


----------



## bykfixer




----------



## seattlite




----------



## bound

This seems to be the second generation laser pointer produced by Laser Products.This should only be a helium-neon laser. Before this, I have never seen this model of product. If anyone knows the details, tell me, thank you very much.Its appearance is similar to model L7, but different from L70, L72, L80 and other laser products. Therefore, I judge it to be the second generation (starting from L7) product.
Its data is: 
Output 5mw (Class IIIb)
Voltage: 18V (6 123A batteries connected in series)
Length: 10.6 inch
Weight: 748.5 g (including wire switch)
Battery: 500-600 g
Total weight: 1300 g
Irradiation Distance: 300 meters (estimated based on L70).


----------



## jimona

Now this is a thread I can get behind.






A 337R and 637R, traded the 337R for a 633R and bought a S&W light too, unfortunately no takedown lever for the S&W light.


----------



## jimona

Now this is my kinda thread.
I'm mostly into lasers but I do have a fair few flashlights. Namely an LPC weaponlight forend for an 870 and a mossberg, a 637R and 633R for a Beretta and another pistol weaponlight I'm pretty sure is for a P226 or a S&W pistol. Here's a gallery of my lasers, though a bit outdated.
https://imgur.com/gallery/rutUE5u




And here's my Beretta weaponlights, although the top one is a 337R I more or less traded for the 633R. For some reason, the 337/637R both have the push activator but are advertised as Beretta 96 lights. No idea why.


----------

